# "I Love Those Guys that Love Bellies" appreciation thread



## Green Eyed Fairy

The title says it all...this thread is for belly lovers. I noticed there are guys here.... certain guys that love the apple shape. That's not to say they can't like all things about a woman....but the belly lovers stand out to me. Please show us who you are :batting:
If you love a belly on a woman, please shout it out in this thread. Tell us what you love about a big stomach. I want the belly guys to represent. :bow:



But let's be fair, there are plenty of women here that love the belly, too. Ladies, please join in and show us your love 


If any of you love those "belly guys" as much as me, please come show them your appreciation. :kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The title says it all...this thread is for belly lovers. I noticed there are guys here.... certain guys that love the apple shape. That's not to say they can't like all things about a woman....but the belly lovers stand out to me. Please show us who you are :batting:
> If you love a belly on a woman, please shout it out in this thread. Tell us what you love about a big stomach. I want the belly guys to represent. :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> But let's be fair, there are plenty of women here that love the belly, too. Ladies, please join in and show us your love
> 
> 
> If any of you love those "belly guys" as much as me, please come show them your appreciation. :kiss2:



you know i luv ur belly Caroline....


----------



## Funk MD

Bellies rock. I love all overstuffed parts, but bellies are by far the best...


----------



## runnerman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The title says it all...this thread is for belly lovers. I noticed there are guys here.... certain guys that love the apple shape. That's not to say they can't like all things about a woman....but the belly lovers stand out to me. Please show us who you are :batting:
> If you love a belly on a woman, please shout it out in this thread. Tell us what you love about a big stomach. I want the belly guys to represent. :bow:
> 
> But let's be fair, there are plenty of women here that love the belly, too. Ladies, please join in and show us your love
> 
> If any of you love those "belly guys" as much as me, please come show them your appreciation. :kiss2:




Well, this thread is fraught with peril, because I don't want to unintentionally diss any of the lovely ladies in the Dimensions community, all of whom are beautiful in so many wonderful ways. So let the record show, I love shapely legs, pillowy arms, luscious breasts, plump buns -- heck, chubby cheeks can get me going.

But since you asked, I guess I am a belly lover most of all, and I have been since I started loving women. What do I love about a full belly on a beautiful woman? So many things, tangible and intangible. The sensual way that clothing drapes over a full belly. The wonderful roundness of a belly's curves that to me is the essense of the feminine form. The feel of a large belly under one's fingertips or lips, sometimes soft, other times full and taut, presenting so many opportunities for play. The sense of ripeness and desire that a woman's belly can symbolize for me. 

There's a hell of a lot more that I could write, but suffice it to say that I find a woman's full belly to be a feast for the senses. So, yes my Fairy Queen, I love a belly on a woman, and I'm shouting it out.


----------



## chublover350

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE 143 LOVE LOVE bellies :smitten::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## T_Devil

I find Bellies to be as sexy or even sexier than Boobs and Butts.
Bellies RULE! :smitten:


----------



## pudgy

Bellies are indescribable. The variety, the cushion, the comfort, the beauty. I love double (or triple) bellies with lines that my hands (or other appendages) can snuggle into. I love to watch bellies that dance, that expand with eating, breathing, laughing. They are round and spherical and big and bold and deserve to be uncovered, unmasked, revealed from hiding. Just as cleavage peaking from the top shirt is exciting, more so is a belly peeking from that shirt's bottom.

I love bellies!


----------



## Ghostly-Spectre

I love all things apple - apple pie, apple candy, apple every flavor! I also love that apple shape on a woman...a nice, round, soft tummy is the most sexy thing in the world to me!


----------



## Santaclear

I'm an esophagus admirer (EA) too.


----------



## Nameless88888888

It's hard to articulate, kind of. It's just a fantastic part of a woman's body. Something nice to wrap your arms around. Just pleasant to the touch, really. It's just such a soft area, and there's nothing pointy like nipples to get in the way of that softness. And it's just attractive to look at, too. A nice belly turns me on a lot more than a nice pair of boobs or a nice ass...I don't think enough people appriciate how nice a belly is. I love to kiss girls on that area, especially if they're kind of ticklish. Also, bellies don't really get hickeys, from my experience. Don't know if that's true for all of them.

Also, for me, a big belly and a belly button ring = winning combination. I love to see girls with that, it makes me happy. I'm sure others will agree with that, too.


----------



## Happenstance

Bellies are my favourite, and the softer the better. I could spend long hours just watching a nice belly.


----------



## devilboy

There's just something wonderful about a lovely soft belly - specially when it's hanging a little over a girl's trousers. Bellies are beautiful, all the way from a bit of pudge to a massive ss bellly...


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Bellies are terribly sexual,
For FAs arousals perpetual.
Softer and rounder,
No choice could be sounder.
Six-pack abs on a gal are unnatural!

Frankly, all fat is good but the belly is just such a splendid repository. Ladies who enjoy their bellies are especially hot! :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

Bellies are kinda the new butts. :smitten: Yet they're different.


----------



## belchlover

There is something electrifying to see a bulging belly. As a young boy (just on the cusp of noticing girls, and especially noticing women) pregnant women captivated me. But I soon found that I truly loved fat, round bulging bellies. 

Tubby tummies, marvelous muffing tops, bountiful; bulging; breathtaking; beautiful bellies, gargantuan guts, protruding pot bellies, stuffed stomachs, Ample apple shaped goddesses . . . * sigh *

I especially love a belly on a woman, because this is where all of the food that she eats is contained. It is the modus operandi to her fatness . . .

I also LOVE it when a very well rounded, big bellied woman burps or belches &#8211; having stuffed herself full!

I LOVE BIG TUMMIES!!!!!


----------



## bigsexy920

Much cleaner too 



Santaclear said:


> Bellies are kinda the new butts. :smitten: Yet they're different.


----------



## Mathias

I love bellies! I can't really find words to say how attactive I think they are... :smitten::wubu:


----------



## vermillion

i love men who love bellies cause mine is biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig


----------



## SvenskFA

I admit that I really like bellies! Especially my girlfriends! A big belly on a woman is so beautiful!


----------



## belchlover

vermillion said:


> i love men who love bellies cause mine is biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig



Then We ALL LOVE YOUR BELLY!!!:smitten:


----------



## GunnerFA

I really love big bellies. So soft, squishy and boy do they add to the sexiness of a woman.


----------



## palndrm

A big-bellied woman once told me that a woman's soul is in her belly. She also told me that a her hanging belly apron looks like a big smile from ear to ear. Only thing sexier is a growing belly.


----------



## Pat Cleburne

The rolls....appearing when different postures are taken...are indescribablly sexy. The way a womans belly fits under her pants, or hangs over tight ones. The way different women present it, or try to conceal it. The overstuffed belly forcing the zipper out and down. The way a belly begins....as a little fluff, then takes shape, navel deepening, then begins to hang when a leaning posture is taken, then bulges and eventually sags to cover the muff. All these things enthrall me.
But I do have to say, that to define a woman as an apple or a pear is annoyingly simplistic. The shape of bellies, even large ones, are individual and like fingerprints. I am willing to bet that true belly lovers on this board will be able to recognize some of the models with nothing but a couple bellyshots. Still photography too, doesn't capture the mystique and beauty of a belly. It is like trying to capture the majesty of the ocean with a camera...when as you probably all agree...the ocean fills your soul. Just seeing a nice belly, clothed or bare, will make my day.........Great post GEF.......but I could wax poetic for far to long on the wonders of the waist.


----------



## imfree

It takes one to know one, um er, takes one
to appreciate one, one great belly deserves
another one, s**t, I know, "Great bellies
love great bellies"!


----------



## Amatrix

i admit i am kinda jealous of women with one large soft belly, but im really learning to admire my own double stacked belly.

i love belly on men, and women too.:wubu:

belly love and jiggles.:happy:

amatrix


----------



## Buckeye Born

I do love bellies. The soft feel, the lovely curve of a bulging belly, especially a woman sitting upright on the side of a bed. I love the feel of my own growing belly. I love that my lady loves my belly as well.


----------



## butch

Let me just add my appreciation of the belly to this thread. As my avatar shows, I love the mens bellies, and I love the female bellies, more than any other body part. I also love my own belly, and think it is a spectacular specimen. 

Thats all I can say about my belly appreciation in polite company.


----------



## ekmanifest

Ernest Nagel said:


> Bellies are terribly sexual,
> For FAs arousals perpetual.
> Softer and rounder,
> No choice could be sounder.
> Six-pack abs on a gal are unnatural!
> 
> Frankly, all fat is good but the belly is just such a splendid repository. Ladies who enjoy their bellies are especially hot! :wubu:



Still can't rep you . .. but I do think limericks anonymous is in your future . . .


----------



## ekmanifest

putting in my three cheers for men who loves bellies . . . there is nothing better!


----------



## rollhandler

From the time I can remember watching the fat girls in school growing up, Ive always noticed the belly first. Once i started dating in earnest ive learned the many ways a belly can be appreciated and joyously revel in all of them. My favorite ones are the double and triple roll models with the muffin top hip region and droopy apron that teases when naked by leaving something to the imagination. Stretchmarks that follow the curvature are amazingly tantalizing visually as well as texturally. The other visually stimulating characteristics that get my motor humming is when seated it hangs forcing the legs apart and the other OMG position is when lying down on ones side and it just lays there looking larger, softer, and more inviting to rub, kiss, and lick than ever. Sensuality incarnate is the act of rubbing a fat girls belly absorbing all the tactile sensations of her cellulite wrinkles rolls and stretchmarks. The belly of a fat girl is the epitome of feminine sensuality for me.


----------



## dedhart

Big soft bellies that you can bury your face in (or other parts as the case may be) are the BESTEST!


----------



## rollhandler

Pat Cleburne said:


> The rolls....appearing when different postures are taken...are indescribablly sexy. The way a womans belly fits under her pants, or hangs over tight ones. The way different women present it, or try to conceal it. The overstuffed belly forcing the zipper out and down. The way a belly begins....as a little fluff, then takes shape, navel deepening, then begins to hang when a leaning posture is taken, then bulges and eventually sags to cover the muff. All these things enthrall me.
> But I do have to say, that to define a woman as an apple or a pear is annoyingly simplistic. The shape of bellies, even large ones, are individual and like fingerprints. I am willing to bet that true belly lovers on this board will be able to recognize some of the models with nothing but a couple bellyshots. Still photography too, doesn't capture the mystique and beauty of a belly. It is like trying to capture the majesty of the ocean with a camera...when as you probably all agree...the ocean fills your soul. Just seeing a nice belly, clothed or bare, will make my day.........Great post GEF.......but I could wax poetic for far to long on the wonders of the waist.


I agree fully with the assessment of the author of the post that women gain in indiviual fashion. If you took 100 women of the same height and weight and photographed them they would all have distinctly different figures in one area or another. This is one of the reasons that i find that some women are simply more attractive than others and for reasons as various as the figures being adored. They may all be sexy and have attractive figures, just in different ways. Just proof again that for every single difference in body figure, nature provides someone to adore them exactly as they are, no matter where the bulges, rolls, and stretchmarks are, or how large or small. Bodies like fingerprints are as individual as the person in possession of them. 
Rollhandler


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Uhm yes, heelllooo! I love a big soft squishy belly on a gal. Whether it be the double belly or the single belly.. heh .. I am a huge fan! really, though. I think you've got to be a fan of the belly to be an FA. A fat belly is totally exclusive to a fat woman, I mean, beyond the pregnancy thing and all..

you can have a big ass and chest and still be considered thin .. as long as those are the only big things. No getting around a big belly though. 

I don't know about all these descriptions, but I know my favorite thing to do is lay my head on a girls tummy and feel her breathing in and out .. I've been told it's nice seeing my face come more into view when it goes up .. because than the look of total contentment appears.


----------



## Fairest Epic

just my $0.02 but i love men who love anything mallow-esque!

(mallow=the name of my belly - in case you didnt know...as it grows i think i need to ass numbers on it...like mallow 2.0 or something....if anyone has any suggestions let me know!!!)


----------



## Nameless88888888

Hehe, I like your idea, you should stick with that, it's clever.


----------



## imfree

Fairest Epic said:


> just my $0.02 but i love men who love anything mallow-esque!
> 
> (mallow=the name of my belly - in case you didnt know...as it grows i think i need to ass numbers on it...like mallow 2.0 or something....if anyone has any suggestions let me know!!!)



That's sweet and beautiful, will you do software
revision updates every 10 lbs or so? LOL, cute!


----------



## lipmixgirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The title says it all...this thread is for belly lovers. ... certain guys that love the apple shape. ...but the belly lovers stand out to me. Please show us who you are :batting:
> If you love a belly on a woman, please shout it out in this thread. Tell us what you love about a big stomach. I want the belly guys to represent. :bow:
> 
> 
> But let's be fair, there are plenty of women here that love the belly, too. Ladies, please join in and show us your love
> 
> If any of you love those "belly guys" as much as me, please come show them your appreciation. :kiss2:



yes! yes! apple lovers! come out! come out! wherever you are!!!

GEF, terrific and much needed thread!!!!

I APPROVE!!!!!​
the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## KHayes666

lipmixgirl said:


> yes! yes! apple lovers! come out! come out! wherever you are!!!
> 
> GEF, terrific and much needed thread!!!!
> 
> I APPROVE!!!!!​
> the big apple has spoken...
> ::exeunt:: :bow:



*pats your belly* Big Apple indeed


----------



## gutsilly

I am VERY fond of the apple shape. The bigger belly says, here I am. Look!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lipmixgirl said:


> yes! yes! apple lovers! come out! come out! wherever you are!!!
> 
> GEF, terrific and much needed thread!!!!
> 
> I APPROVE!!!!!​
> the big apple has spoken...
> ::exeunt:: :bow:




This thread could have never been complete without the Big Apple :bow:  :kiss2:


----------



## Crystal

When a guy is loving on your belly...and he really loves doing so, it can feel absolutely amazing.

You can tell that he isn't thinking about anything else at that moment. 

Not to mention, it feels absolutely amazing.


----------



## NoWayOut

First off, there are many things I find sexy about BBW's. Thunder thighs, big butts and boobs are all very beautiful.

But I just really love the thought of a soft, sexy belly. It's just so beautiful and feminine to me, and I love how it makes a girl look. Fat rolls or just one solid belly are both beautiful. When her belly hangs over her pants, it's hard for me to think of anything sexier.

That's all there is to it. I love the belly of a woman.


----------



## Tina

I've been with guys with all sizes of bellies and I'm okay with all of it. I do like to be able to lay my head on the guy's belly in bed and have a bit of softness there, though. It's a nice pillow.  And like BGB, I like to listen to the noises, the breathing and the little gurgles. Makes me giggle a bit.


----------



## corbinFA

bellies are the best on bbw's because they make faces and can talk to you...plus they're freaking adorable!


----------



## Santaclear

corbinFA said:


> bellies are the best on bbw's because they make faces and can talk to you...plus they're freaking adorable!



Are you sure?


----------



## Blackjack

corbinFA said:


> bellies are the best on bbw's because they make faces and can *talk to you*...



You know, you might want to get your head checked on that one, Mr. Hearsvoices.


----------



## corbinFA

Santaclear said:


> Are you sure?



psh. You've never seen it happen?


----------



## TCUBOB

I canna tell a fib
I likes them round and big


----------



## Devil's Subjugate

I admit...even in the pits of hell we have an affinity for the glutted belly. My favorite is the belly pressing against the table in a restaurant booth while my dame is eating. I think Largenlovely possesses one of the most lovely bellies I have ever seen.


----------



## Webmaster

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The title says it all...this thread is for belly lovers. I noticed there are guys here.... certain guys that love the apple shape. That's not to say they can't like all things about a woman....but the belly lovers stand out to me. Please show us who you are...



Count me in. I think fat bellies are absolutely wonderful and indescribably sexy.


----------



## phatfatgirl

great job on the thread GEF...

wow fellas.. it's very exciting just reading through this thread, I'm happy there are so many belly lovers out there.. Keep it up!


----------



## intoanother

Count me among the many. After the intellect and eyes, i find a lovely woman's belly to be the sun from which her allure radiates, leading to the discovery of even more beauty that is worth noticing and adoring.


----------



## Rojodi

God, I love bellies! Nothing is so sensual as a large, smooth tummy under my hands. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## angel-1

I am a butt man for life but dammit, some bellies are just irresistible, wuz up GEF?


----------



## hatchet911

i think bellys are the most sexest part of a female the roundness of them , how u squese it and the soft belly fat goes inbetween ur fingers. Big pot bellys are my fav  i love to rub them and watch them jiggle as i shake it ooooooh bellys are the best part of any larg female please ladies eat up and lets watch that belly grow YUM!


----------



## KHayes666

angel-1 said:


> I am a butt man for life but dammit, some bellies are just irresistible, wuz up GEF?



Same here....I go for the junk in the trunk but some girls' bellies are so awesome I just have to show affection ;-)


----------



## JayInBuff

angel-1 said:


> I am a butt man for life but dammit, some bellies are just irresistible, wuz up GEF?



I agree. My favorite parts of a woman's body are:

1. Her face. A pretty face gets me everytime.
2. Her butt. See Sir-Mix-Alot lyrics.
3. Her belly. I am an apple lover. It is so sexy when a woman has a big belly with her pants unbuttoned and pulls up the front of her shirt. WOW.

1+2+3 = perfect body.


----------



## hbk123

There is nothing better than a girl with a belly. Now if I could just find one in WV....


----------



## love dubh

corbinFA said:


> bellies are the best on bbw's because they make faces and can talk to you...plus they're freaking adorable!



Relevant to our internets: www.youtube.com/watch?v=HivmmiUKEjw


----------



## bmann0413

You know me... I'm an all around FA! Bellies, butts, boobs.... you name it, I like it!


----------



## Mack27

I just love how they poke out, denying all attempts to be hidden. I love how they lead the way heralding the approach of magnificent beauty. I love how they feel in my hands on my cheeks to my nose...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Already gave my tree-fiddy in this post, even though it was countering the negative attitude many ladies have against bellies.

Love em
We all came from inside one.
Laying against a soft tummy is about as close to heaven as this old heathen gets


----------



## skinny4bigwoman

Bellies are fantastic, probably my favorite part of a woman. I love the big apple-shaped bellies, but my favorite are the round, protruding, jiggly bellies with an upward curvature right underneath the navel, all on a big hourglass woman. That is the image of Eve to me, something like a fertility Earth goddess a la Venus von Willendorf. I just think that I am more in touch with my primitive sexuality than those who are run by media standards, and a big part of that is an absolute love and fascination for what more than anything else represents birth -- the continuation of the human race. And that is none other than the feminine belly. A moveable, soft, smooth, jiggly, deep-naveled, tasty and bouncy feminine belly. It comforts me, shadows of childhood; it excites me, expressions of manhood; it fascinates me, a skinny boy, a mirror of inquisitive curiousity.

Though I like boobs, too...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Shameless bump....


----------



## Chef

Count me in as well. Love a big round belly.


----------



## HollyGirl

**raises hand**

I have a big belly! and i'm in florida if anyone wants to come play!


----------



## Timberwolf

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Shameless bump....


Uhm... :blush:​ 
(see below)​


----------



## angel-1

My love of bellies grows everyday.:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## TheNowhereMan

-Stands tall- I'm a belly lover and proud!


----------



## snuggletiger

I like kissing a big belly and rubbing my cheek against them


----------



## bexy

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Already gave my tree-fiddy in this post, even though it was countering the negative attitude many ladies have against bellies.
> 
> Love em
> We all came from inside one.
> Laying against a soft tummy is about as close to heaven as this old heathen gets



read the original post and might i just say, possibly the cutest, sweetest thing i ever did read on dims. :happy:


----------



## Chad

I like a big belly with lots of love handles, nothing better! Caressing them around the love handles, on the belly, anywhere!


----------



## asmodeus

What a wonderful thread! I have been excited about female tummies for most of my adult life but for many years felt I could not share this. Imagine the frustration of finding a girl's gradually escaping tummy so sexy, yet feeling unable to mention it! Then more recently, I realised I was not alone in my preference and also that society no longer regarded a big tummy as a problem. As this sank in, I have been open about my liking and at the same time, now find my own tummy growing bigger. Round bellies, pushing out from under and over the waistline are just something else and provide great happiness.


----------



## Russ2d

Oh I love a fat woman's belly- with plenty of rolls, folds, and cellulite for me to sink into!! Love them love them!! :wubu:


----------



## lipmixgirl

100% apple here... 

please note that i am always hanging out with my fatties and fas in the NY metro area... if i haven't met you yet, what are you waiting for!?!?!?!? 

i always love meeting the apple lovers... it is such a rare treat!!!!!



the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## snuggletiger

everytime i see a covered belly, i just want to free it from the shirt covering it, or the waist band pushing it inward. Just let the belly flaunt itself.


----------



## MaryClaire

I have a huge belly - why can't I find any of you belly lovers in "real life"!!


----------



## KHayes666

MaryClaire said:


> I have a huge belly - why can't I find any of you belly lovers in "real life"!!



Where are you from? that could be the problem lol


----------



## MaryClaire

KHayes666 said:


> Where are you from? that could be the problem lol



In the Chicago suburbs....


----------



## KHayes666

MaryClaire said:


> In the Chicago suburbs....



exactly, move to Boston and you'll get a lot more responses ;-)


----------



## MaryClaire

KHayes666 said:


> exactly, move to Boston and you'll get a lot more responses ;-)



Is that an invitation??? lol


----------



## KHayes666

MaryClaire said:


> Is that an invitation??? lol



*checks out your belly* uh...that's a YES lol


----------



## MaryClaire

KHayes666 said:


> *checks out your belly* uh...that's a YES lol



You're sweet - Chicago needs a good man like you


----------



## KHayes666

MaryClaire said:


> You're sweet - Chicago needs a good man like you



Is the Chicago Tribune hiring? lol


----------



## MaryClaire

KHayes666 said:


> Is the Chicago Tribune hiring? lol



I can check into that for you


----------



## thatgirl08

Being an apple myself, it's nice to know there are guys out there that prefer an apple shape! Now I just gotta meet one of you kids in real life. :]


----------



## natasfan

i LOVE fat bellies, and yours is very sexy


----------



## jason_c

grrrrrrrrreat fondness of all apples!!!!!! during my early years never really took notice and gradually began to appreciate. now i'm totally down a thousand percent.


----------



## MaryClaire

jason_c said:


> grrrrrrrrreat fondness of all apples!!!!!! during my early years never really took notice and gradually began to appreciate. now i'm totally down a thousand percent.



Thats great - like I said earlier, I need to find someone local that appreciates my shape. : (
It does make me feel good to know that they're out there though!


----------



## KHayes666

MaryClaire said:


> Thats great - like I said earlier, I need to find someone local that appreciates my shape. : (
> It does make me feel good to know that they're out there though!



Too bad I'm not local :doh:


----------



## jellibellie

Just thinking about having my fat belly admired makes me dizzy. I love big bellies on men too!!! 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The title says it all...this thread is for belly lovers. I noticed there are guys here.... certain guys that love the apple shape. That's not to say they can't like all things about a woman....but the belly lovers stand out to me. Please show us who you are :batting:
> If you love a belly on a woman, please shout it out in this thread. Tell us what you love about a big stomach. I want the belly guys to represent. :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> But let's be fair, there are plenty of women here that love the belly, too. Ladies, please join in and show us your love
> 
> 
> If any of you love those "belly guys" as much as me, please come show them your appreciation. :kiss2:


----------



## Rojodi

jellibellie said:


> Just thinking about having my fat belly admired makes me dizzy. I love big bellies on men too!!!



Should I put my belly up, belly up to the bar one might say?


----------



## SweetNYLady

I second that notion, MaryClaire!

I'm 100% apple shaped with a big round belly yet haven't found a FA to share myself with 

Where are you, our big belly lovers?!




MaryClaire said:


> I have a huge belly - why can't I find any of you belly lovers in "real life"!!


----------



## Rojodi

SweetNYLady said:


> I second that notion, MaryClaire!
> 
> I'm 100% apple shaped with a big round belly yet haven't found a FA to share myself with
> 
> Where are you, our big belly lovers?!



Because some men are totally like Clueless!


----------



## SweetNYLady

Well, I'm glad to know though that there are men that love the big belly... at the very least it gives me some hope that someday I may find a man that appreciates my size :happy:




Rojodi said:


> Because some men are totally like Clueless!


----------



## Rojodi

SweetNYLady said:


> Well, I'm glad to know though that there are men that love the big belly... at the very least it gives me some hope that someday I may find a man that appreciates my size :happy:



There is a man for you, that appreciates YOU for you..and loving the belly is extra, cherry on top


----------



## SweetNYLady

Awww thank you Rojodi  That's what I hope for :happy:





Rojodi said:


> There is a man for you, that appreciates YOU for you..and loving the belly is extra, cherry on top


----------



## Rojodi

SweetNYLady said:


> Awww thank you Rojodi  That's what I hope for :happy:



You are most welcomed


----------



## pat70327

MaryClaire said:


> Thats great - like I said earlier, I need to find someone local that appreciates my shape. : (
> It does make me feel good to know that they're out there though!



I'm form Chicago suburbs too  northern suburbs... so maybe thats local??


----------



## soleil3313

I just wanted to say that I LOVE THE BELLY LOVE!!!!! I <3 bellies and love it when others love mine! Spread the love people! :kiss2:


----------



## MaryClaire

pat70327 said:


> I'm form Chicago suburbs too  northern suburbs... so maybe thats local??



Yep, thats local for sure!


----------



## Totmacher

Did I mention I love bellies? 'Cause I do! Gee.. how'd I miss this thread?


----------



## Naturally Fat

Nice thread! Makes me want to squeeze my smooth, soft, supple belly in appreciation. :happy: I love men who love women with a large belly and I love their big, round beach ball right back. :eat2: Love your bellies, guys!


----------



## SensualDistender

Ok... Well I hardly ever post anything around here but once in a while a subject comes up where I feel compelled to chime in. I adore big bellys! As far as I am concerned there is nothing in this world more feminine and more alluring than a huge stomach on a woman. I mean it's not even sexual really... it's more beauty... the beauty of an overindulged stomach, reflecting the decadence and enjoyment of being gorged with life's delicious pleasures. I find it difficult to describe really.


----------



## bellyluver

I cant help but love apple shapes they have big soft bellies. Nothing is better than exploring woman's a large flowing belly that gracefuly rests apon here sensuous thighs every stretch mark like a rode to happiness. I cant help but love it when a womans belly is divided into two by a pair of jeans or sweatpants. One roles over the top the other bulges beneath. I just want to remove it from it's fabric prison and watch as it cascades down her generous thighs. I unable to control my hands, massage and caress every inch of her bountiful flesh. Sadly there are many that don't see there bellies as I do and their denies their bellies any attention.(sheds a tear)


----------



## creamier2001

Hi there

Speaking on behalf of some of us FAs who love big bellies, I think it is because nothing epitomises the loveliness of a large voluptuous woman better than a creamy, soft, overlarge, overhung, apron like belly. It seems to say I love my food and my body in so many adorable ways.
Keep on growing your delicious bellies, girls.:eat1:


----------



## mariac1966

I love the guys who love a big, round belly 'cause I got one !! (big round belly that is)


----------



## Loveroffatties

I really love the apple shape... a woman with smaller breasts and a big, fat, hanging belly with a enormous apron hanging down to knees ist a real GODDESS for me!!!

Big Hugs
Loveroffatties


----------



## nlittle1011

Three cheers for bellies (and the people who love them)!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## BingFox

Mmm..bellies!


I like dem bellies! ^.^


----------



## NHulk

I love big bellies they're amazing amazing!!!! Freaking huge, heart shaped, stuffed they're all amazing!!!


----------



## angel-1

Ekmanifest has a nice belly.:smitten:


----------



## ClashCityRocker

i LOVE bellies. enormous round bellies, little pot bellies, bellies that fold...bellies bellies bellies. no sarcasm...i seriously dig em.


----------



## Fatguy21

[/ATTACH]Hi im delurking for this one definately. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE A ROUND BELLY!!!! Hehe. I describe myself is a belly guy which actually for me has a double meaning. I love a round, big, soft, belly on a woman, especially when she eats and her belly expands, and I have a pretty big belly myself. Hehe. I have always wanted to get a bigger belly. Well I am also gonna finally show it to you too. hehe. And to all the big belly girls here. Keep On Growing!!! hehe. :wubu: 

View attachment Mar22#02.JPG


View attachment Apr25#08.JPG


View attachment SEPT bloat 3 reduced.jpg


----------



## the hanging belly

All you belly lovers need to come to Australia. Especially those of you with a big belly for me to love


----------



## kronoman

I love big bellies, and of course, big girls!! 

Im really serious, all my friends know about it since about 2004 (when I managed to get out of the closet).

Sadly, here were I live (Buenos Aires, Argentina), almost all girls are really thin.

Well, again, sending my love for bellies!! :wubu: :wubu:

Im also trying to grow my own belly, with little sucess so far...


----------



## rollhandler

runnerman said:


> Well, this thread is fraught with peril, because I don't want to unintentionally diss any of the lovely ladies in the Dimensions community, all of whom are beautiful in so many wonderful ways. So let the record show, I love shapely legs, pillowy arms, luscious breasts, plump buns -- heck, chubby cheeks can get me going.
> 
> But since you asked, I guess I am a belly lover most of all, and I have been since I started loving women. What do I love about a full belly on a beautiful woman? So many things, tangible and intangible. The sensual way that clothing drapes over a full belly. The wonderful roundness of a belly's curves that to me is the essense of the feminine form. The feel of a large belly under one's fingertips or lips, sometimes soft, other times full and taut, presenting so many opportunities for play. The sense of ripeness and desire that a woman's belly can symbolize for me.
> 
> There's a hell of a lot more that I could write, but suffice it to say that I find a woman's full belly to be a feast for the senses. So, yes my Fairy Queen, I love a belly on a woman, and I'm shouting it out.



In a full nutshell that says everything I enjoy about the big bellied women I adore so much. The only thing I would add is that I also find the stretchmarks and cellulite appealing as well both visually and by physical feel as well. In addition to the look of the fat belly I adore the texture of a womans skin so by adding a few ridges and bumps to the soft smooth curves it intensifies the appeal to me. The multirolled bellies are by far the best in my book.
Rollhandler


----------



## latefreshman15

so soft and grabable!


----------



## BigBeautifulRed

I will speak for my boyfriend in saying that he loves my belly. His name on here is even Bellylvr18.


----------



## marlowegarp

Yup. The belly is a wonderful body part.


----------



## Rowan

i have an ample one..i might post a pic soon....


----------



## Fascinita

Thank you for the belly love.  I thank you... The belly thanks you... Even the love handles are sending their regards... 

:kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Thank you for the belly love.  I thank you... The belly thanks you... Even the love handles are sending their regards...
> 
> :kiss2:



I approve and agree with this post  

It's great how this thread keeps going......


----------



## interesting monster

nothing nothing NOTHING can compare to seeing a big belly in motion, seeing her walk across a room with nary a stitch of clothing on, everything in beautiful glorious motion...the expectance of soon having the soft roundness in my hands, the perfect blend of anticipation and bliss.


----------



## daddyoh70

Bellies are awesome!!! My $.02


----------



## squidgemonster

bellyluver said:


> I cant help but love apple shapes they have big soft bellies. Nothing is better than exploring woman's a large flowing belly that gracefuly rests apon here sensuous thighs every stretch mark like a rode to happiness. I cant help but love it when a womans belly is divided into two by a pair of jeans or sweatpants. One roles over the top the other bulges beneath. I just want to remove it from it's fabric prison and watch as it cascades down her generous thighs. I unable to control my hands, massage and caress every inch of her bountiful flesh. Sadly there are many that don't see there bellies as I do and their denies their bellies any attention.(sheds a tear)



Couldnt agree with you more,my GF struggles to fit into even the largest jeans or leggings,and the effect is awesome,when she is indoors she will wear a short top so her belly is exposed,that usually leads to us not being able to keep our hands off each other lol.
Oh,and it cascades so much her lap totally dissappears,and so do my arms ,
I can lose them underneath the belly apron,and she loves every minute of being touched and caressed as much as I love doing it.:wubu:


----------



## JoeFA

I love women's bellies, though i guess that's kind of self explanatory if i just posted here.

So soft, the perfect pillow....i just love em':wubu:


----------



## Fascinita

JoeFA said:


> I love women's bellies, though i guess that's kind of self explanatory if i just posted here.
> 
> So soft, the perfect pillow....i just love em':wubu:



lol That's so sweet, Joe.

 So nice to read!


----------



## DJ_S

muah.... bellies.. :smitten:


----------



## bexy

Rowan said:


> i have an ample one..i might post a pic soon....



Do ittttt!!! Do it now! Don't roll your eyes at me...just make with the pics!


----------



## Chimpi

A belly, to me, is something that encases a world of pleasure; a sea of love. A belly represents a substantial portion of what makes a fat person fat, in my opinion. I'm not saying that a fat person is not fat unless they have a large and/or fat belly, I'm saying that my perception leads me to envelope the most distinctive definition for a fat person to their belly. It represents a plethora of beauty, an ample collection of heightened excitement.
A fat belly is particularly important to me because it houses a world of comfort. When does a fat belly not provide comfort, other than the physical hindrance dependent upon its size? It provides warmth, it provides satisfaction after a meal, it provides symbolism, it provides presence, it provides exquisite pulchritude, it provides uses as a tool, it provides sexual enhancement. There are many positives present within bellies, but of all of the things that it symbolizes, it simply just looks damn sexy.

Belly love. I haz it.
I also haz belly.


----------



## collared Princess

yes I have to agree with the op here..what would do if it wasnt for you belly lovers...there is nothing like you guys..many many thanks to you and to all f.a's...xxxxx Treasure Bombshell


----------



## fatterisbetter

I absolutely adore bellies. Especially the soft, flabby, broad hanging kind. I am very lucky that my wife has gained a lot of weight during our marriage and a lot of this delicious blubber has settled in her belly that hangs down onto her thighs. I love the texture of soft belly fat. And for me it also stands for the extra indulgence, that extra cheesburger you didn't really need or the dozen of donuts that you inhaled on your way home from work:eat2:


----------



## runningman

I love belly. So soft and luscious and ........ dammit I dribbled.


----------



## grnvt

The belly is so sexy so nice and soft and round!! I am for sure a belly lover!!
The bigger the better when it comes to the belly!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

grnvt said:


> The belly is so sexy so nice and soft and round!! I am for sure a belly lover!!
> The bigger the better when it comes to the belly!!!



liar  kidding


----------



## grnvt

MisticalMisty said:


> liar  kidding



Ha so funny!!! My sides hurt!! lol Good one Misty! You know it is so so so the total truth!!


----------



## FatAndProud

subscribing to this thread in case i may find my potential husband/love slave. kthx


----------



## SC_FA_08

Amatrix said:


> i admit i am kinda jealous of women with one large soft belly, but im really learning to admire my own double stacked belly.
> 
> i love belly on men, and women too.:wubu:
> 
> belly love and jiggles.:happy:
> 
> amatrix



Hey double stacked bellies are sexy too!!  Ive always been a belly lover of one big soft belly but i never knew a double stacked belly could be just as sexy until I met my fiance


----------



## Amatrix

SC_FA_08 said:


> Hey double stacked bellies are sexy too!!  Ive always been a belly lover of one big soft belly but i never knew a double stacked belly could be just as sexy until I met my fiance



lol i agree...still wish i had one huge belly... that is still really hot to me.

another picture!

was taken by A Bolder Boulder FA, in his house around his birthday... was passed around on the net for awhile too. lol.
im fascinated with how my belly touches the bed.


----------



## radman

Amatrix your belly is so big and cute, i could just snuggle with it allday long if you let me. And for all the other ladys and there big bellys I love each and every one of them, and i love this thread to.


----------



## SC_FA_08

Amatrix that's an amazing belly you have. That just prooves that doule stacked bellies are beautiful :bow:


----------



## Tarella

First off, great thread Green Eyed Fairy 

Throughout my life, I have tried to hide, cover, camoflage, and suck in my belly. I have had a lover totally avoid my belly, spending lots of time at my breasts, and jumping right over my tummy to my bottom, without even a mention or touch of the big soft thing between the two spots. I have always been self conscious of how big and soft my belly is....for many years I hated it....many more I just tried to forget it was there, till after having two lovely children....it became too hard to hide, suck in, cover up.In photos, I always try to hide just how abundant it really is. I have always admired the ladies here who proudly display their gorgeous bodies....wished a thousand times I could feel good enough about my belly to flaunt it like they so sexily do. I always thought, if I could change one thing...just one thing....it would be my big ole belly. I am selfconscious of how it looks in pants. I notice how people look to my belly when I am walking down the street, taking sweeping glances from my face to my belly. At times, it has made me feel freakish when people do that so openly. When it was smaller, I used to have certain men have conversations with my breasts, but now at times, I get certain people having conversations with my belly....if you know what I mean. I have also had friends and family say rude things about my poor old belly*S* Like, "oh my, look!! you have a belly flap" or "If you could only loose that belly, you would be gorgeous" or "have you ever thought about having a tummy tuck", etc etc. 

The good news is, I have had very intimate moving moments (pun intended) with my belly being totally included in the fun.I plan to have many more moments too I can say that I am sooo thankful for the love it receives now and I am so glad there are men out there that actually like a soft warm big belly. I have recognized that I have even started to love my belly now....quite a psychological feat for a long term belly detester.

*So here is a big ole "I have a big belly and I love it" shout out confession.  Long live the Big bellies of the world*
Tara


----------



## Timberwolf

:bounce: *Long live the big bellies of the world!* :bounce:


I just had to repeat that aloud. :blush:


----------



## Santaclear

*_Loudly bursts into song praising bellies, and a tip of the hat to the great bellies of yesteryear as well.*_ :bow:


----------



## Mishty

Tarella said:


> First off, great thread Green Eyed Fairy
> 
> I have had a lover totally avoid my belly, spending lots of time at my breasts, and jumping right over my tummy to my bottom, without even a mention or touch of the big soft thing between the two spots. *So here is a big ole "I have a big belly and I love it" shout out confession.  Long live the Big bellies of the world*
> Tara



I know what you mean, I hate when a lover/date denies my belly the love and attention it deserves!

"I have a big belly and I love it"
Well hells YEAH! 

rep for tha lady called Tara on aisle 5!


----------



## Fascinita

I've been growing and saving my big belly for a special occasion. :batting:

Timberwolf is invited to be the official singer of praises at the unveiling. He's clearly got a voice that *PROJECTS* (and plenty of belly enthusiasm :smitten:.)  :bow:


----------



## KuroBara

From one apple craving love and attention, thanks for all the positive and sexy comments!! This apple is all warm and gooey now :smitten::blush:


----------



## chublover350

Amatrix said:


> lol i agree...still wish i had one huge belly... that is still really hot to me.
> 
> another picture!
> 
> was taken by A Bolder Boulder FA, in his house around his birthday... was passed around on the net for awhile too. lol.
> im fascinated with how my belly touches the bed.


fuck your hot


----------



## LisaInNC

yay for belly lovers!! who wants to love mine?


----------



## OceanFatGirl

Seriously...where have the guys here been hiding?...lol :happy:


----------



## Nill

This thread has been around for a while and I haven't bothered to read through all the posts (sorry, I was impatient). The belly is definitely in dire need of wider recognition and appreciation. In my relationships I've been repeatedly frustrated with the shame my significant other displays toward her belly. I cuddle and caress and compliment but to no avail. It would be wonderful if I could only find a woman who actually understands my adoration of her adipose apron (ok..... time to stop with the alliterations). It has been my quest to find a female who can appreciate my....... uh....... appreciation of her body including that sadly, undeservingly despised body part.


----------



## OceanFatGirl

Nill said:


> It would be wonderful if I could only find a woman who actually understands my adoration of her adipose apron (ok..... time to stop with the alliterations).


That just made me laugh...your alliterations...lol :happy:
But, yeah, I don't know why so many women are like that save for we've been brainwashed, for the most of us, into believing it's a ugly and bad thing to have a big belly. I'm not even one to go out in public and show it off, but in private I don't mind at all and really enjoy the attention. I would love to be with a guy that actually could appreciate my belly the way I think it should be appreciated.


----------



## Nill

......and I appreciate that you appreciate that we appreciate that they appreciate that...

It's great when someone appreciates that you appreciate them...... but unless they are appreciatin' themselves the point is kinda moot.


----------



## Nill

vermillion said:


> i love men who love bellies cause mine is biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig



hmmmm....... I love women who love men who love bellies. What a coincidence.


----------



## OceanFatGirl

Nill said:


> ......and I appreciate that you appreciate that we appreciate that they appreciate that...
> 
> It's great when someone appreciates that you appreciate them...... but unless they are appreciatin' themselves the point is kinda moot.



ROFL!...

Very true!


----------



## maxi

Here's a massive shout out - HELL YEAH! - when I was growing up it was all about the butt. In the last few years though it has become profoundly different - as my thoughts and passions move north and to the front side. I love it when it fills out a shirt, when it hangs down below the belt, when a girl develops a double belly. What I love most? Rubbing and kissing a woman's tummy - and losing myself completely...



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The title says it all...this thread is for belly lovers. I noticed there are guys here.... certain guys that love the apple shape. That's not to say they can't like all things about a woman....but the belly lovers stand out to me. Please show us who you are :batting:
> If you love a belly on a woman, please shout it out in this thread. Tell us what you love about a big stomach. I want the belly guys to represent. :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> But let's be fair, there are plenty of women here that love the belly, too. Ladies, please join in and show us your love
> 
> 
> If any of you love those "belly guys" as much as me, please come show them your appreciation. :kiss2:


----------



## kronoman

LisaInNC said:


> yay for belly lovers!! who wants to love mine?



*me! me!!!!* :wubu:

big bellies for ever, for ever big bellies


----------



## faintn

I love big bellies! My 5'3" wife carries 307 lbs. and has an extremely sexy, round belly that hangs and sways when she walks. I met her 5 years ago on a BBW dating site, and she has delighted me by putting on another 20 lbs. or so during the past year. I help fatten her with a never-ending supply of sweets and other goodies. She enjoys the fattening, and I enjoy the results. We don't have a scale, so each time after she returns from a Dr. appointment, she will find a good time to announce her new weight. That always drives me to a sexual frenzy and starts a passionate love-making session. I love to lift up her belly and bury my face in it, and it's very sexy to watch it move during sex. I love seeing her belly spilling out to the side while she's sleeping or rolling up underneath her when she gets on her knees.


----------



## docilej

...isn't it amazing how the female body (frame) can handle all the extra weight that is put on it? There's practically no limit to it. And to me (a mere 156lb'er) a plus sized woman is more than a BBW...she's a giant...a meta-human. And to be with one is like touching heaven.


----------



## Cors

Bellies are awesome! 

I find it almost therapeutic to give belly rubs. Warm, soft, mmmmm!


----------



## Santaclear

docilej said:


> ...isn't it amazing how the female body (frame) can handle all the extra weight that is put on it? There's practically no limit to it.



This is the "silly" part you mentioned in your post title - it's just not true. Everyone has their limits. All the lust and pleasure and sometimes awe of being with a fat woman is really cool tho! :bow:


----------



## SaraGood

Bellies are the new butt! I use to love when my bf would smack my ass, but now I prefer a nice long belly rub during a movie. Especially when he puts lotion on it. A naughty girl, gone nice, gone naughty again.


----------



## weightedalternatives

Tarella said:


> Throughout my life, I have tried to hide, cover, camoflage, and suck in my belly. I have had a lover totally avoid my belly, spending lots of time at my breasts, and jumping right over my tummy to my bottom, without even a mention or touch of the big soft thing between the two spots. I have always been self conscious of how big and soft my belly is....for many years I hated it....many more I just tried to forget it was there, till after having two lovely children....it became too hard to hide, suck in, cover up.In photos, I always try to hide just how abundant it really is...
> I can say that I am sooo thankful for the love it receives now and I am so glad there are men out there that actually like a soft warm big belly. I have recognized that I have even started to love my belly now....quite a psychological feat for a long term belly detester.



Tara,
I love this description of your journey and it could very well have been written by me. After having three children my belly was here to stay for good. I have always been leery of it as you say in those various ways above. I think now I am quite ready to embrace it and see it through the eyes of a loved one who enjoys it far more than I ever have. Through him I see myself in new ways and it's incredibly freeing. This is such a gift. I intend to thank all the belly god/desses for that!! Thanks for the eloquent post!
Ann


----------



## Oirish

I love big sexy bellies! All shapes are appreciated. I love girls with big plump bellies like Juicy Jacqueline (she is all around the most attractive woman I've ever seen), rolly-polly bellies like StarStruck, heart-shaped bellies like her friend Luscious Amazon, and the super-sized goddesses like Sunny! Damn, i can't begin to tell you how much I love that belly! It just has such a unique shape. But to be honest the sexiest belly belongs to any girl that loves her belly as I do!


----------



## Fascinita

SaraGood said:


> Bellies are the new butt! I use to love when my bf would smack my ass, but now I prefer a nice long belly rub during a movie. Especially when he puts lotion on it. A naughty girl, gone nice, gone naughty again.



Belly rubs are right up there among the best that life has to offer. :bow: How the belly (so beautiful) can be so reviled in our culture is beyond me.


----------



## Russ2d

Hmmm, I can't believe I forgot to respond to this thread. I LOVE LOVE a fat woman's belly. The fatter the better. So much softness to sink into, squeeze and love!! :wubu:

I lend my voice to the other FAs here in saying fat bellies are awesome.


----------



## neah

Fascinita said:


> Belly rubs are right up there among the best that life has to offer. :bow: How the belly (so beautiful) can be so reviled in our culture is beyond me.


 
I have to agree there is nothing better in the world then an amazing bellyrub. Especially after a big meal :eat2:


----------



## liz (di-va)

Yeah! Just chiming in to appreciate the appreciating of the appreciators here. Not to mention few things in this life feel as good or do me as much good as a belly rub...


----------



## nikola090

I loooooove the apple shape...sure!


----------



## MisticalMisty

*bump*:blush:


----------



## butch

Nothing gets me hotter than to give and receive belly rubs. What we need are a bunch of photos of belly love in this thread, since I'm currently not getting a lof of belly love myself.


----------



## mergirl

bellies =:wubu:
Everything everyone said in this thread i agree with!
I love my partners belly so much because it has the power to both excite me and soothe me when i am in need of either and i cant think of anything else that can do that. I also love my own belly which is getting increasingly smooshable these days and i find myself subconciously playing with my belly in public..which in my land is like anyone else sitting playing with their tits!


----------



## Mikey

...what's not to like? :smitten:

I tend to like mine attached to a pear or hourglass figured cutie!! Again, just a preference I have.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Just wondering:

For all of you fat couples out there: Doesn't mutual belly appreciation just own?


----------



## docilej

...I wish I was "big framed", barrel chested and sporting a nice round beer belly.

/sighed the 160lb skinny guy/


----------



## chaoticfate13

im really one to be to picky and choos bwtween apple shapes pear shapes or hour glass i love all bellies.
abs cant beat a round curvy plump belly that hangs down or large plump rolls. why? i think its sexy.
curves in general the soft sensual feel of it the way it looks. bellies are beautiful
i love bellies


----------



## Heavyfan02

There's nothing like a perfectly rounded double belly :smitten:


----------



## Russ2d

docilej said:


> ...I wish I was "big framed", barrel chested and sporting a nice round beer belly.
> 
> /sighed the 160lb skinny guy/




Don't feel bad there are A LOT of BBWs that love skinny guys!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

...but it seems as appropriate to this thread as to the original.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=992353&postcount=23


----------



## jay kratos

There is nothing like an big belly to keep you warm at night.


----------



## Mikey

jay kratos said:


> There is nothing like an big belly to keep you warm at night.



I agree 250%!!!!!!! :smitten:


----------



## Super Fan

Yea aprons of dangling thrillingness are Super Sexual. :smitten:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

MisticalMisty said:


> *bump*:blush:



MM - You bumped the thread - but what did you bump it WITH?:bounce::smitten::bounce::smitten::bounce:


----------



## bigirlover

chublover350 said:


> fuck your hot



That's def a +1!!!


----------



## bigirlover

LisaInNC said:


> yay for belly lovers!! who wants to love mine?



I think we'd have to see it first!


----------



## bbwsrule

Big round bellies are awesome! Single, double, triple is fine. I think they are incredibly feminine (no offense to those who like male bellies). I'm more a fan of those that haven't been too taken down by gravity, but all of them have unique beauty.

Thanks to all the lovely women who have posted their bellies here.


----------



## Oirish

I'm another belly lover! I do have a preference for pears to apples pretty often but there is nothing better than a pear that ALSO has a nice big belly.
Single, double, triple... all are sexy!


----------



## FAdoc

Gorgeous gorgeous belly, Amatrix!!!!


----------



## MamaLisa

i love my belly.. and i adore guys that love my belly lol

and a big belly it is!


----------



## Timberwolf

MamaLisa said:


> i love my belly.. and i adore guys that love my belly lol
> 
> and a big belly it is!


Did I miss the proving pic? :blink:


----------



## rubens_feeder

Well, I love bellies and always have done so. It is such a sexy hot detail. A woman has to have a very large round belly, otherwise she does not feel like a woman.

Go check out my website on http://rubensfeeder.tripod.com
and my blog on
http://www.myspace.com/rubensfeeder

I wrote poems about how lovely bellies are, how sexy it is as an obstacle and how it makes us FAs dream to see one in jeans.

Instead of repeating myself here, I point to my website and posts there.

Markus (aka Rubens_feeder)


----------



## Elementary_penguin

I would just like to voice my love of the bellies in life, They do rock the most!


----------



## bbw_lover_86

I adore big bellies   

Kelligrl being a prime example (for me anyway)


----------



## disconnectedsmile

MamaLisa said:


> i love my belly.. and i adore guys that love my belly lol
> 
> and a big belly it is!


does this mean i am adored?

...

i take that as a yes :happy:


----------



## Slamaga

I do agree! Bellies are so confortable, warm, you feel at peace when surrounded by squishy bellies. A belly is so intime. I can go on with this, but I just want to say it is a great present in this world.


----------



## BarbBBW

docilej said:


> ...I wish I was "big framed", barrel chested and sporting a nice round beer belly.
> 
> /sighed the 160lb skinny guy/



I adore skinny guys


----------



## BarbBBW

Sorry for the double post,... but I just love this thread:wubu:, ok SO i say that about alot of threads on here,:doh:.. I am addicted. I wish I could put all you men and women on an island and we could all live together. I have only dated one guy who liked bellies, prior to getting married. Its such a special treat to hear about all of you who like bellies so much! I want a BELLY RUB! :blush:


----------



## ilikefatsexywomen

Bellies are beautiful because they're soft, cuddling, and I just love the way the spread out when you sit down. Thunder thighs are haaawt too!


----------



## sammybaby

heres my belly, it wants some appreciating  

View attachment tmb2_6[1].jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

sammybaby said:


> heres my belly, it wants some appreciating



Looks great Sammy!!! Its like a soft, silky stairway to Utopia!!
awesome!


----------



## samestar

I am a belly lover and darn proud of it!


----------



## BarbBBW

OK, so can I just REP everyone on this thread:bow:?!?!!? The men for loving Bellies, the woman who show them!! OMG:smitten::kiss2::eat2:


----------



## GutsGirl

Okay, confession time... my belly does not have fine, soft, multiple rolls on it like *sammybaby*'s (), but it does have a soft little cushion on it. I call it my 'bread-dough belly'. A _leetle_ like a beer gut, only it comes from noodles and gummy candy, instead. 

I think if I gained any more weight it might be like *sammybaby*'s belly, though I don't seem to gain on my belly quite as much as on my backside. 

My boyfriend just loves my belly and can't get enough of it--he's the first guy I've met who is a 'belly man'.  When we sit together, he will sometimes surreptitiously fondle it and pat its chubs. :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

GutsGirl said:


> Okay, confession time... my belly does not have fine, soft, multiple rolls on it like *sammybaby*'s (), but it does have a soft little cushion on it. I call it my 'bread-dough belly'. A _leetle_ like a beer gut, only it comes from noodles and gummy candy, instead.
> 
> I think if I gained any more weight it might be like *sammybaby*'s belly, though I don't seem to gain on my belly quite as much as on my backside.
> 
> My boyfriend just loves my belly and can't get enough of it--he's the first guy I've met who is a 'belly man'.  When we sit together, he will sometimes surreptitiously fondle it and pat its chubs. :wubu:



Awwwwwwwwwwww too damn adorable!


----------



## ChubbyFairy

I find that a little chubby belly it's very sexy in a girl...
I don't would be fat, but I like see my belly rounder after stuffing!


----------



## fatterisbetter

I like all fat, but recently I am just in awe of my wife's belly. She's alwaysbeen a big girl with ample curves but over the last year or two she has gained quite a few extra pounds of nice blubber and most of it has settled in her lower belly, making it wide, hanging and flabby. Most noticeably this extra belly fat has changed her walk into a slow waddle which I find a huge turn on. It also forces her to sit with her legs spread as far apart as possible to give her big belly enough room. She was hot before but now she is smokin hot!


----------



## Enchanted Twilight

Throw in an amen also, while you're at it. A large belly on a woman is just one of those aspects that amplifies her femininity. There's so many things to write about why a large belly is good, what is good about it, and how it looks, but I'm not really sure if readers have the time to go over my litany. Suffice it to say, YES, large bellies are kick ass awesome. :smitten: Drop me a line if you'd like to know why.


----------



## jellibellie

All of this belly stuff is making me HOT!!!!


----------



## rubens_feeder

Enchanted Twilight said:


> Throw in an amen also, while you're at it. A large belly on a woman is just one of those aspects that amplifies her femininity. There's so many things to write about why a large belly is good, what is good about it, and how it looks, but I'm not really sure if readers have the time to go over my litany. Suffice it to say, YES, large bellies are kick ass awesome. :smitten: Drop me a line if you'd like to know why.



That is sooo true you know. And that femininity can drive a man to be totally addicted to sex with that woman. This causes new problems, one of them is that the woman is viewed as a sex object, since she is creating such a strong echo in sexual desire in us men. So that might be a good problem to have.
Feminity and fertility and fat (belly) seem to be an equation.
I also made the experience that it punches up the sex drive of a woman, that she needs more sex and is often more horny. Can any of you large bellied women confirm my experience?

Markus


----------



## BarbBBW

rubens_feeder said:


> That is sooo true you know. And that femininity can drive a man to be totally addicted to sex with that woman. This causes new problems, one of them is that the woman is viewed as a sex object, since she is creating such a strong echo in sexual desire in us men. So that might be a good problem to have.
> Feminity and fertility and fat (belly) seem to be an equation.
> I also made the experience that it punches up the sex drive of a woman, that she needs more sex and is often more horny. Can any of you large bellied women confirm my experience?
> 
> Markus



confirming:smitten:!! lol and thats all I will say!:blush:


----------



## GutsGirl

BarbBBW said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww too damn adorable!



It really is.  A few days ago when we were cuddling and he touched my belly, he noticed that it was bigger and softer than he'd previously thought (due to my fanny-pack purse having constricted it a little, apparently). He was like "Oh, it's bigger than I thought. Sexiness level up!" 

(Yes, we're both huge nerds, too....) 

*rubens_feeder, BarbBBW*, your comments about bellies and fertility remind me of the Venus of Willendorf, which may be a fertility charm. Perhaps a fatter or softer (or hanging) belly was regarded as being the mark of a woman who was pregnant or who had been pregnant (due to belly skin stretching... they didn't have tummy tucks back then). In that context, a flatter belly might be more youthful, childlike, and kinda virginal.

Interesting that a flat belly and now, shaved pubic hair, are considered sexy for women (I don't have anything against either, really, but I dislike them being pushed as the only norm or the only thing that is sexy) when really, things like pubic hair and extra body fat in certain places *are* biological indicators of a woman being a _woman_, and not a child. (Well, that and menstruation.)


----------



## BarbBBW

GutsGirl said:


> It really is.  A few days ago when we were cuddling and he touched my belly, he noticed that it was bigger and softer than he'd previously thought (due to my fanny-pack purse having constricted it a little, apparently). He was like "Oh, it's bigger than I thought. Sexiness level up!"


(Yes, we're both huge nerds, too....) 

Yes, I totally agree!! That is so damn sexy. not only sexy but also,.. what a connection! A complete admiration for you and your sexy soft belly! You are a very lucky woman!! Best of luck to both of you!


----------



## imfree

sammybaby said:


> heres my belly, it wants some appreciating



Oh my, your belly is adorable:smitten:. That's a qualified opinion, too,
since I have a pretty good one, myself......takes one to know
one.......well, you know.:bow:


----------



## pjbbwlvr

No matter the fruit apple, pear or Cherry a womans belly is the most beautiful sight to behold! 





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The title says it all...this thread is for belly lovers. I noticed there are guys here.... certain guys that love the apple shape. That's not to say they can't like all things about a woman....but the belly lovers stand out to me. Please show us who you are :batting:
> If you love a belly on a woman, please shout it out in this thread. Tell us what you love about a big stomach. I want the belly guys to represent. :bow:
> 
> But let's be fair, there are plenty of women here that love the belly, too. Ladies, please join in and show us your love
> 
> If any of you love those "belly guys" as much as me, please come show them your appreciation. :kiss2:


----------



## Mystic Rain

My belly has never had someone to love on. I'm still looking for them. 

This picture is at least six months old, so I know I have several more pounds and inches to it, but it's the most recent I have taken. Those shorts, btw, are history. They were super tight already in the photos. If I still had them today, it would be impossible to button.


----------



## Teresa

This is a great thread and as a woman with a big belly all of the positive comments are very much appreciated.

I was involved with a man close to 10 years ago who didn't appreciate my belly. He listed all these other parts of my body and how they were good, but that I needed to work on my belly. I guess he didn't like how it hung down. After ending that relationship I dated a man who *did* like my belly. He didn't say it in so many words, but when he'd hug me from behind he'd reach down and lift it up and hug me *tight*. It felt great when he did that.

Teresa


----------



## rustydog7

I love bellies from a little chunky one to a big round one that hangs to her knees.:eat1:


----------



## rollhandler

Teresa said:


> This is a great thread and as a woman with a big belly all of the positive comments are very much appreciated.
> 
> I was involved with a man close to 10 years ago who didn't appreciate my belly. He listed all these other parts of my body and how they were good, but that I needed to work on my belly. I guess he didn't like how it hung down. After ending that relationship I dated a man who *did* like my belly. He didn't say it in so many words, but when he'd hug me from behind he'd reach down and lift it up and hug me *tight*. It felt great when he did that.
> 
> Teresa



That has got to be the most intimate position of contact for me. To be behind my partner, bodies pressed together, my face nuzzled into her neck, kissing her beautiful double chin while she tilts her head back onto my chest, and either squishing or rubbing her tummy with both hands.
Rollhandler


----------



## CleverBomb

bbw_lover_86 said:


> I adore big bellies
> 
> Kelligrl being a prime example (for me anyway)


The probability that someone will make a Kelligirl reference in a Dimensions Forums thread approaches certianty as the thread length approaches infinity. 

-Rusty 
(with a tip of the hat to Mike Godwin. I'm not the first to come up with this, am I?)


----------



## BarbBBW

rollhandler said:


> That has got to be the most intimate position of contact for me. To be behind my partner, bodies pressed together, my face nuzzled into her neck, kissing her beautiful double chin while she tilts her head back onto my chest, and either squishing or rubbing her tummy with both hands.
> Rollhandler



ummmmmmm thats HOT!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW

ok first real belly pic,.. here it goessssssssssss 

View attachment DSC00930.JPG


----------



## rollhandler

BarbBBW said:


> ok first real belly pic,.. here it goessssssssssss



OOOOOH! squishably soft and rubbable! Very nice Barb.


----------



## BarbBBW

rollhandler said:


> OOOOOH! squishably soft and rubbable! Very nice Barb.



awwwwwwwwww Rollhandler!!!!! TY soo much!! yes it is soft and squishy hehehe. and i want a belly rub for posting this pic hahha:wubu:


----------



## KatsPyjamas

*delurk* Bellies are love!!! *shares the love* Superb thread


----------



## imfree

KatsPyjamas said:


> *delurk* Bellies are love!!! *shares the love* Superb thread



Superb belly, there, young lady.:bow:


----------



## DrFill

Goodness Kats, that's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

It all depends upon whose belly it is... if it is a lover's belly, then I am ALL about it 

On here? I'm kinda partial to GEF's because I know she likes it!! LOL  :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

First time I am posting like this!! 

View attachment B&P sitting.JPG


----------



## rollhandler

BarbBBW said:


> awwwwwwwwww Rollhandler!!!!! TY soo much!! yes it is soft and squishy hehehe. and i want a belly rub for posting this pic hahha:wubu:



If my lady allows, the bellyrub will be on its way soon.
Rollhandler


----------



## Severino

rollhandler said:


> That has got to be the most intimate position of contact for me. To be behind my partner, bodies pressed together, my face nuzzled into her neck, kissing her beautiful double chin while she tilts her head back onto my chest, and either squishing or rubbing her tummy with both hands.
> Rollhandler



I SO agree with this. I don't know anything more sensual. Well said!

-Sev


----------



## BarbBBW

rollhandler said:


> If my lady allows, the bellyrub will be on its way soon.
> Rollhandler



YAY, thank you very much Rollhandler:kiss2:!! Please come deliver my BELLY RUB:eat1: ASAP!!:wubu::eat2:


----------



## Mathias

BarbBBW said:


> First time I am posting like this!!



I hope it won't be the last because you look great! :smitten:


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> First time I am posting like this!!




Whoooooo-hoooooo!!!, Barb, WOW!!!, you look great!:smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> I hope it won't be the last because you look great! :smitten:


Thanks hun! Hmmm well you know me, once I start taking pics, it just doesnt end hahaha. Although these full pics in brand panties with face? hmmmm i dunno about soo many of those:blush:


imfree said:


> Whoooooo-hoooooo!!!, Barb, WOW!!!, you look great!:smitten:


TY my sexy thighed friend!!


----------



## darthplump

I LOVE bellies. nothing sexier than watching a belly jiggle and sway while having sex with a big girl. Having her on all fours with her big belly folds hanging and swaying back and forth with her tits. MMMM...its so soft and delicious. Its like having more tits to fondle and make love to. Sliding in and finishing in a soft mound of belly fat is one of the joys in life.


----------



## swilkin

I am new to Dimensions but i am not new how amazing bbw are.
What i love most about a big belly is when i am lying next to a woman in bed and she is lying on her back and turns over to put an arm around me, i love to feel the wieght of her belly as it rests against the side of my body


----------



## BarbBBW

darthplump said:


> I LOVE bellies. nothing sexier than watching a belly jiggle and sway while having sex with a big girl. Having her on all fours with her big belly folds hanging and swaying back and forth with her tits. MMMM...its so soft and delicious. Its like having more tits to fondle and make love to. Sliding in and finishing in a soft mound of belly fat is one of the joys in life.


 WOW, alittle descriptive!! But i get the point !! hot



swilkin said:


> I am new to Dimensions but i am not new how amazing bbw are.
> What i love most about a big belly is when i am lying next to a woman in bed and she is lying on her back and turns over to put an arm around me, i love to feel the wieght of her belly as it rests against the side of my body


very very sweet and sexy!

Ahhhh i love this threadddd


----------



## darthplump

BarbBBW said:


> Ahhhh i love this threadddd



And I love you barb, Judging from your picture you look perfect for my overly descriptive escapades.


----------



## squidgemonster

swilkin said:


> I am new to Dimensions but i am not new how amazing bbw are.
> What i love most about a big belly is when i am lying next to a woman in bed and she is lying on her back and turns over to put an arm around me, i love to feel the wieght of her belly as it rests against the side of my body



Ahh yes,what a wonderful feeling it is,I'm missing it so much ...sigh.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I am in the mood to say...yay belly luv.

For yea verily, though fatchix come in all of the fruits of the rainbow, there are really none of us without lots of belly, great expanses of it. And bellies are not just a thing, an item, they are a whole area. A whole area in and of itself, in addition to being a central conduit to so much else, the body's hub, if you will. And it is ever a very hard-working area in need of much love, for all the work it does holding the human body upright, digesting food, grounding us on this earth, pushing air in and out of these lush bodies. So I say yay for those who love and pet the belly and shirk not from its pleasures and its demands as it wobbles in such a vulnerable yet sturdy way before us on this earth.

Amen!


----------



## BarbBBW

darthplump said:


> And I love you barb, Judging from your picture you look perfect for my overly descriptive escapades.



hehehehe:wubu::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## LurkingBBW

rubens_feeder said:


> That is sooo true you know. And that femininity can drive a man to be totally addicted to sex with that woman. This causes new problems, one of them is that the woman is viewed as a sex object, since she is creating such a strong echo in sexual desire in us men. So that might be a good problem to have.
> Feminity and fertility and fat (belly) seem to be an equation.
> I also made the experience that it punches up the sex drive of a woman, that she needs more sex and is often more horny. Can any of you large bellied women confirm my experience?
> 
> Markus



As a big bellied woman I tend to agree with you Markus. I've always had a very healthy sex drive and it could very well be related to my belly size. I love the effect that it has on the FA's that I've dated and I love the softness.
There is nothing like a good man showing the love and enjoying it! And, the men on this board contribute to why I feel extra sexy! FA's rule!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

I haven't been as attracted to bellies as some, but with the way you all talk about it, maybe I'm missing out!  I'd give it plenty of love  :smitten:


----------



## darthplump

BarbBBW said:


> hehehehe:wubu::blush::blush::blush:



post another of that hot belly and ill drool all over that one to :eat2:


----------



## tioobs

sammybaby said:


> heres my belly, it wants some appreciating


I appreciate  kisses


----------



## darthplump

sammybaby said:


> heres my belly, it wants some appreciating



O my, I glossed over that somehow...truley 100% sexy. A belly like that holds my attention better than a nice pare of breast, which you have as well, and I am definitely a breast man. I want to dive into those rolls.


----------



## BarbBBW

darthplump said:


> post another of that hot belly and ill drool all over that one to :eat2:



Sooo I found this one i took hmm lastweek, it shows my belly pretty good!:blush: 

View attachment DSC01158.JPG


----------



## Mathias

BarbBBW said:


> Sooo I found this one i took hmm lastweek, it shows my belly pretty good!:blush:



Oh, it does! :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> Oh, it does! :smitten:



hehehehhe:blush::happy:


----------



## Amatrix

chublover350 said:


> fuck your hot




dude where have you been?
i miss your butt calls.
and vms to ghetto chicks about wine.

lol
and your beer texts.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BarbBBW said:


> Sooo I found this one i took hmm lastweek, it shows my belly pretty good!:blush:



Too hot Barb- looking most excellent. Love that bra :bow:


----------



## katherine22

Hurray for the apple shaped girl. A man who will rub my belly with adoration will inherit the deed to my house.


----------



## katherine22

rollhandler said:


> If my lady allows, the bellyrub will be on its way soon.
> Rollhandler



I want one too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Too hot Barb- looking most excellent. Love that bra :bow:



thank you GEF!! I actually got it at WalMart of all places!! It doesnt fit well enough to be worn on a reg basis, but it sure is cute!! :smitten:


----------



## darthplump

BarbBBW said:


> Sooo I found this one i took hmm lastweek, it shows my belly pretty good!:blush:



:wubu: I need to butter those rolls. No margarine for you. :eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW

darthplump said:


> :wubu: I need to butter those rolls. No margarine for you. :eat2:



*Ok so I know so many people would take offense to that statement ,.. but umm I would have to say ,.. HOT!! SOOOOOO HOT!! *:wubu::eat2::kiss2::smitten::bow:
Thank you


----------



## fatbellygirl

I am a straight woman but I love big rolls of belly fat on a woman. It's great the way it hangs especially between the legs. I am however looking for a man to love my fat belly rolls.


----------



## darthplump

BarbBBW said:


> *Ok so I know so many people would take offense to that statement ,.. but umm I would have to say ,.. HOT!! SOOOOOO HOT!! *:wubu::eat2::kiss2::smitten::bow:
> Thank you



That is why I'm falling in love with you BarbBBW. You know what the right mix of wiggle and jiggle can do to a man. 



fatbellygirl said:


> I am a straight woman but I love big rolls of belly fat on a woman. It's great the way it hangs especially between the legs. I am however looking for a man to love my fat belly rolls.



I smell threesome! lol :eat2:


----------



## lipmixgirl

courtesy of http://www.adipositivity.com 

View attachment adikitty.jpg


----------



## kojack

Mmm. Sexy. I loves me some tummies.


----------



## katherine22

Nill said:


> hmmmm....... I love women who love men who love bellies. What a coincidence.



Contact me if they ever clone you.:bow:


----------



## Teresa

Love your new avatar Katherine22. Great smile!


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Barb Sweety, I know there is no one more prettier that you sweety! Your picture just made my day, Thank you, Paul 




BarbBBW said:


> First time I am posting like this!!


----------



## BarbBBW

pjbbwlvr said:


> Barb Sweety, I know there is no one more prettier that you sweety! Your picture just made my day, Thank you, Paul



awwwww ty Paul!!! You are the best!! Muahhhhh


----------



## snuggletiger

I love bellies but do bellies love me


----------



## BarbBBW

snuggletiger said:


> I love bellies but do bellies love me



Yessssssssssssss!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lipmixgirl said:


> courtesy of http://www.adipositivity.com



Aris, those panties are too cute. You have a very beautiful belly :bow:



snuggletiger said:


> I love bellies but do bellies love me



*squashes him with her belly*

You just can't get enough, can you?


----------



## scooter0

Ooh, me, me!

Guilty as charged!

I'm especially a fan of the single bellies, although I make exceptions for some doubles (amatrix) and triples (violet). Or I would make exceptions, if ever I'd spoken to the aforementioned individuals.

The only thing I don't like is when ladies put much-too-tight pants on in the crease between the upper and lower rolls... And then they put on more weight and end up with a bonsai belly... Bellies need to be free! Or at least not TOO tightly squeezed! Its not like you can hide that big ol' cute round tum tum!


----------



## BarbBBW

scooter0 said:


> Ooh, me, me!
> 
> Guilty as charged!
> 
> I'm especially a fan of the single bellies, although I make exceptions for some doubles (amatrix) and triples (violet). Or I would make exceptions, if ever I'd spoken to the aforementioned individuals.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is when ladies put much-too-tight pants on in the crease between the upper and lower rolls... And then they put on more weight and end up with a bonsai belly... Bellies need to be free! Or at least not TOO tightly squeezed! Its not like you can hide that big ol' cute round tum tum!



sooo um what am i?!?!? rainbow fuckin bright? LMAO


----------



## katherine22

BarbBBW said:


> thank you GEF!! I actually got it at WalMart of all places!! It doesnt fit well enough to be worn on a reg basis, but it sure is cute!! :smitten:



Barb-great bra- I have to give Walmart another look. I love those bras at LB.


----------



## BarbBBW

katherine22 said:


> Barb-great bra- I have to give Walmart another look. I love those bras at LB.



ty hunny!!! i went shopping tonight at Fashion BUG OMFG what awesome stuff they have now! what a difference No joke will post what i am wearing right now tomorrow so hottttttttttttt


----------



## CleverBomb

lipmixgirl said:


> courtesy of http://www.adipositivity.com


Cute _and_ sexy 

Thanks!

-Rusty


----------



## katherine22

BarbBBW said:


> ty hunny!!! i went shopping tonight at Fashion BUG OMFG what awesome stuff they have now! what a difference No joke will post what i am wearing right now tomorrow so hottttttttttttt



I got the cutest sexiest dress at Dress Barn plus sizes, a beautiful sundress showing a little clevege that was completely piped in bias tape for $40.00. I looked like I was poured into that sucker. I want to wear this dress everyday for the rest of my life. I haven't been in fashion bug for years - I will take a look. I hate that stuff in Torrid since it makes me look like I am trying to hard.


----------



## BarbBBW

katherine22 said:


> I got the cutest sexiest dress at Dress Barn plus sizes, a beautiful sundress showing a little clevege that was completely piped in bias tape for $40.00. I looked like I was poured into that sucker. I want to wear this dress everyday for the rest of my life. I haven't been in fashion bug for years - I will take a look. I hate that stuff in Torrid since it makes me look like I am trying to hard.



wow pics please!??!?! would love to see thattttttttttttt


----------



## katherine22

Teresa said:


> Love your new avatar Katherine22. Great smile!



Thanks Teresa


----------



## Hathor

What can I say...I love my PJs. =) First pics I posted in another thread were taken in a different sent of PJs.  

View attachment belly-profile.jpg


View attachment belly-profile2.jpg


----------



## dynezt

Can't say I was a fan of bellies when I first started noticing bigger girls but the more I seem them the more I like them.


----------



## darthplump

Hathor, that looks hot. Does your man ever make love to that cute belly?


----------



## sarahreign

I like my chunky double belly and i like other girls with a soft belly...but i like ass too...as for guys...ill take the Abs!


----------



## msbard90

i'm a big bellied girl  and i absolutely love it when other girls have big soft bellies. I'm a huge fan:wubu:


----------



## prettysteve

msbard90 said:


> i'm a big bellied girl  and i absolutely love it when other girls have big soft bellies. I'm a huge fan:wubu:



MsBard90 : I just love your soft sexy jelly belly.I'll bet it is as soft as cotton.:wubu:


----------



## KatsPyjamas

msbard90 said:


> i'm a big bellied girl  and i absolutely love it when other girls have big soft bellies. I'm a huge fan:wubu:



I feel the same! <3


----------



## maxi

Sammy, I'd appreciate that belly all day long - and in the night time too.... 

xo

max



sammybaby said:


> heres my belly, it wants some appreciating


----------



## queencecilia

So there's mine...this is the first time I've ever posted a pic like this so...um, be nice plzkthx.

So anyway, woo aerial view! 

View attachment beljune1009 002.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Methinks that QueenCecilia shops at Ross....I have that same bra


----------



## rustydog7

Very sexy sweetie.:smitten:


----------



## stillblessed23

I too have that bra lol. Cecelia you tummy is adorable!


----------



## katherine22

my smooth sweet belly. 

View attachment Picture%2045_edited[1] (2).jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

Hathor said:


> What can I say...I love my PJs. =) First pics I posted in another thread were taken in a different sent of PJs.


 very nice pics!!



msbard90 said:


> i'm a big bellied girl  and i absolutely love it when other girls have big soft bellies. I'm a huge fan:wubu:


 stunning!!



queencecilia said:


> So there's mine...this is the first time I've ever posted a pic like this so...um, be nice plzkthx. Your belly looks great!! you are a brave woman for posting a belly pic! I know it can be hard!! But you did great and yummmmm!!
> 
> So anyway, woo aerial view!


 hehehe awesome



katherine22 said:


> my smooth sweet belly.


 it indeed does look smooth and sweet!! Very sexy as always Kathrine!!:eat2:


----------



## vavolff

queencecilia said:


> So there's mine...this is the first time I've ever posted a pic like this so...um, be nice plzkthx.
> 
> So anyway, woo aerial view!



Very nice! I dig it! Huge fan of the female belly! Is there anything sexier? I think NOT! Other than if the ass matches too


----------



## bufbig

Apple shape & bellies rule. Nothing is better than that jiggly pouch!


----------



## msbard90

bufbig said:


> Apple shape & bellies rule. Nothing is better than that jiggly pouch!



agreed.^^ i love that my belly is getting bigger, lower and jigglier every day. it gives me good reason to smile


----------



## queencecilia

vavolff said:


> Very nice! I dig it! Huge fan of the female belly! Is there anything sexier? I think NOT! Other than if the ass matches too





BarbBBW said:


> hehehe awesome





stillblessed23 said:


> I too have that bra lol. Cecelia you tummy is adorable!





rustydog7 said:


> Very sexy sweetie.:smitten:



Thanks everyone. :blush:


----------



## Dantes524

Wow-wow-wee-wow! I can't get over all the beeeeautiful ladies in this thread. Y'all are really fantastic!


----------



## removed

I have always carried most of my weight in my belly and hips...I have the nice upper and lower belly rolls my bf likes to grab ahold of  but also the belly fat just spreads out to my hips and makes a handle that can be grabbed..I also love there are men that can see a flat tummy is not the way to go, it is the big girls that have the soft belly that can be rubbed on, and stroked, kissed and loved....I find it so erotic when my bf grabs my belly and plays with my jiggly fat....it has become foreplay for us!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

katherine22 said:


> my smooth sweet belly.




It is very smooth and sweet indeed :bow:


----------



## Banedon

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The title says it all...this thread is for belly lovers. I noticed there are guys here.... certain guys that love the apple shape. That's not to say they can't like all things about a woman....but the belly lovers stand out to me. Please show us who you are :batting:
> If you love a belly on a woman, please shout it out in this thread. Tell us what you love about a big stomach. I want the belly guys to represent. :bow:



Hey there, folks!

The above request has inspired me to confess my deep appreciation of the girls with large, soft bellies.

I love how when a well-fed cutie stretches, her soft tummy emerges and tumbles forward. I like how the soft belly feels when gently caressed and rubbed. The feel of a full, recently stuffed tight tummy is wonderful as well. The sensation of rubbing a big, soft belly is incredible. My personal favorite method is gently making circles around her belly button. You feel the fullness and smoothness of the tummy.

So there you have it. I'm a guy who appreciates the bellies. Here's to all the ladies. The next time you leave the buffet, I hope the employees are on the ground waving little white flags of surrender. :eat2:


----------



## ToniTails

fresh 'n' clean belly 

View attachment 007.JPG


----------



## bakerfred

Ohhh... thats just my thread!

I really love ladies with a big soft belly!:wubu::wubu::wubu:

There is nothing more sexy then a beautiful woman with a big round bulging belly sitting and waiting for a nice candle light dinner or sitting on the sofa with her legs wide spredded for making room of her big soft wubbling belly!!!

I am dying for giving belly rubs...:smitten::smitten:
WHO want a nice tender belly rub ???

fred


----------



## Banedon

msbard90 said:


> i'm a big bellied girl  and i absolutely love it when other girls have big soft bellies. I'm a huge fan:wubu:



I agree! You are truly beautiful. Your belly is soft and wonderful. Thanks for sharing! Good luck on all your endeavors.


----------



## katherine22

bakerfred said:


> Ohhh... thats just my thread!
> 
> I really love ladies with a big soft belly!:wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> There is nothing more sexy then a beautiful woman with a big round bulging belly sitting and waiting for a nice candle light dinner or sitting on the sofa with her legs wide spredded for making room of her big soft wubbling belly!!!
> 
> I am dying for giving belly rubs...:smitten::smitten:
> WHO want a nice tender belly rub ???
> 
> fred



I will take one!


----------



## ToniTails

katherine22 said:


> I will take one!



I'll second that!


----------



## BarbBBW

a side view of my belly!  

View attachment DSC01388.JPG


----------



## blackghost75

I love rubbing a big soft belly


----------



## katherine22

blackghost75 said:


> I love rubbing a big soft belly



Please -make belly rubbing your mission in life - the Don Quiote of belly rubbers!


----------



## ToniTails

LOVE IT!!!!1




BarbBBW said:


> a side view of my belly!


----------



## Mathias

BarbBBW said:


> a side view of my belly!



Very pretty, Barb! :smitten:


----------



## ToniTails

every time i see the transformers' logos, i get all nostalgic remembering putting my thumb on the action figures' chest to see if they were decepticons or auto bots




Mathias said:


> Very pretty, Barb! :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> LOVE IT!!!!1


 Thank you Toni Muahhhhhhh:kiss2:



Mathias said:


> Very pretty, Barb! :smitten:


ANd as always Thank you Matt!! You are just so sweet to me!


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> a side view of my belly!


:smitten:Looking great, Barb! Too bad the USPS wouldn't mail you
to me when you got in that mailbox for my birthday. I appreciate
the thought, though.:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BarbBBW said:


> a side view of my belly!


*Forgive me while I mentally lift that pretty little hem up just a bit... no forgive the thoughts I had after mentally I lifted the hem... no forgive the thoughts I had after the thoughts I had after lifting that hem up... no wait forgive the - oh forget it!
*


----------



## darthplump

BarbBBW said:


> a side view of my belly!



HOT...side views are the best. Makes me wana dive in there and motor boat your belly :eat2:


----------



## Teresa

darthplump said:


> HOT...side views are the best. Makes me wana dive in there and motor boat your belly :eat2:



OK, I know this is probably a dumb question, but, what does "motor boat your belly" mean?


----------



## BarbBBW

Teresa said:


> OK, I know this is probably a dumb question, but, what does "motor boat your belly" mean?



kinda like raspberries!


----------



## Teresa

BarbBBW said:


> kinda like raspberries!



Ahhh, OK. Thanks Barb.


----------



## BarbBBW

Teresa said:


> Ahhh, OK. Thanks Barb.



No Problem Teresa! I would have let him answer, but he is only on once in awhile,.. I have noticed!


----------



## ToniTails

Jelly Belly!!!!!!! 

View attachment 201.JPG


----------



## jay kratos

Sexy jelly belly!


----------



## ToniTails

jay kratos said:


> Sexy jelly belly!



Thanks ....


----------



## BarbBBW

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> Jelly Belly!!!!!!!



a very sexy pic Toni! intense!


----------



## Brit_FA

The female belly has always been a big turn on for me. I'm not picky about shape. Softness and weight are my triggers. I quite like stretch marks, hang and other unruliness as somehow more rampantly womanly. The magnificence of a woman lying on her side, and lifting her belly from the matress, to feel its glorious weight in my hands is a pleasure indeed.

Having said all that, I found that the partner with the biggest belly was someone I didn't actually love enough. so size certainly isn't everything, taking the "broader view".


----------



## ToniTails

love how you said that, and thanks Barb!



Brit_FA said:


> The female belly has always been a big turn on for me. I'm not picky about shape. Softness and weight are my triggers. I quite like stretch marks, hang and other unruliness as somehow more rampantly womanly. The magnificence of a woman lying on her side, and lifting her belly from the matress, to feel its glorious weight in my hands is a pleasure indeed.
> 
> Having said all that, I found that the partner with the biggest belly was someone I didn't actually love enough. so size certainly isn't everything, taking the "broader view".


----------



## George

belly lovers are the best, i myself am known to love a few bellies 

View attachment 11.jpg


----------



## nikola090

I'm one of 'those guys that love bellies' or better...big bellies..

here I am!


----------



## msbard90

blackghost75 said:


> I love rubbing a big soft belly



I most definitely looove good belly rubs- my favorite!!!!!!
xoxox


----------



## rustydog7

Toni Lynn you are so beautiful. I want to rub your belly.:wubu:


----------



## LiLaKuhJunge

SaraGood said:


> A naughty girl, gone nice, gone naughty again.


I met with naughty girls who play with their belly and "accidentally" expose it, setting me to fire and then - pushing me away with that same belly... Not for long, but that is another story ;-)


----------



## prettysteve

BarbBBW said:


> a side view of my belly!



Ms. BarbBBW: Wow! Even the side view of your soft big belly looks Hot and Sexy! I sure wish I could rub it and make a wish!!


----------



## OnlineFeeder

I love big fat sexy belly!


----------



## OnlineFeeder

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> Jelly Belly!!!!!!!



Oh God!
Can I touch your belly? ^^

It's soooooooo big, sooooooo sexy!


----------



## Saxphon

George said:


> belly lovers are the best, i myself am known to love a few bellies



Now that is one impressive belly there. Wow!


----------



## Saxphon

BarbBBW said:


> a side view of my belly!



OMG, I don't know how I missed this photo. I am always watching for posts and pics of this incredible woman .....

Anyway, when I saw this, I thought I should be there, laying you back on a great big comfy pillow. Then, proceed to feed you a great big box of chocolates while rubbing that incredible belly. Should it be a 2 lb or 3 lb box, or a variety of 1 lb boxes ......... hmmmm .........


----------



## BarbBBW

Saxphon said:


> OMG, I don't know how I missed this photo. I am always watching for posts and pics of this incredible woman .....
> 
> Anyway, when I saw this, I thought I should be there, laying you back on a great big comfy pillow. Then, proceed to feed you a great big box of chocolates while rubbing that incredible belly. Should it be a 2 lb or 3 lb box, or a variety of 1 lb boxes ......... hmmmm .........



Wow Saxphon! Thank you kind sir! And this , I must say sounds very inviting!:eat1:


----------



## NW_evergreen_forest

Since you asked, I confess: Yes, I love the belly of a chubby woman. I'm not saying all women can't be sexy, but I love a pleasant-looking woman with plenty of meat on her bones.:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

NW_evergreen_forest said:


> Since you asked, I confess: Yes, I love the belly of a chubby woman. I'm not saying all women can't be sexy, but I love a pleasant-looking woman with plenty of meat on her bones.:eat2:



Very nice post #4- Welcome to the Boards  :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ladies....let's start making this thread about appreciating the guys again please.....and guys please keep on telling us what you love about bellies


----------



## msbard90

I could go for a belly rub right now and wish someone would step up and do it


----------



## nikola090

have a good belly rub.:blush:


----------



## absolutejohnbyron

I adore the many aspects of big bellies. There are the tummy rolls "stacked" under the breasts, there are the "love handles" astride the hips, and there is the luscious round, bulging, hanging "apron paunch" that touches the thighs and seals the deal. The belly cleavage that separates the lower belly beneath the navel is exquisite, and copious stretchmarks drive me wild. My Dreamgirl!


----------



## BarbBBW

absolutejohnbyron said:


> I adore the many aspects of big bellies. There are the tummy rolls "stacked" under the breasts, there are the "love handles" astride the hips, and there is the luscious round, bulging, hanging "apron paunch" that touches the thighs and seals the deal. The belly cleavage that separates the lower belly beneath the navel is exquisite, and copious stretchmarks drive me wild. My Dreamgirl!



*LOVE FA'S!!!!!* :wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten:


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> *LOVE FA'S!!!!!* :wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten:



:smitten::smitten:VERY SWEET!:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Russ2d

A woman's fat belly with all its fluffy rolls is like an extension of her breasts, making it impossible to touch the front of her body without sinking into a sea of intense softness which drives me crazy. To me a woman's femininity is not complete without a soft tummy- I love it.


----------



## fd_wannabe

I totally agree with you. Too bad there are to few women who understand this.


----------



## BarbBBW

Russ2d said:


> A woman's fat belly with all its fluffy rolls is like an extension of her breasts, making it impossible to touch the front of her body without sinking into a sea of intense softness which drives me crazy. To me a woman's femininity is not complete without a soft tummy- I love it.





fd_wannabe said:


> I totally agree with you. Too bad there are to few women who understand this.



I UNDERSTAND THIS ALL PERFECTLY,..NOW GET OVER TO MY HOUSE DAMMIT!! ehehehe:wubu:


----------



## CPProp

What a brilliant thread, you definately cannot beat a womans big round tummy, giving tummy rubs and best of all going on Naval patrol.


----------



## jmsr111

:eat2: I love bigger bellys!:eat2: I'd rather see a girl jiggle her belly more than any other part of her voluptious body:bounce:


----------



## BarbBBW

CPProp said:


> What a brilliant thread, you definately cannot beat a womans big round tummy, giving tummy rubs and best of all going on Naval patrol.





jmsr111 said:


> :eat2: I love bigger bellys!:eat2: I'd rather see a girl jiggle her belly more than any other part of her voluptious body:bounce:



*Muahhhhhhhh to you both!!*


----------



## CPProp

BarbBBW said:


> *Muahhhhhhhh to you both!!*



I think thats a positive comment - but I really have no idea what you mean


----------



## BarbBBW

CPProp said:


> I think thats a positive comment - but I really have no idea what you mean



haha I am sorrry ,.. yes, its a positive comment for you both!

I love hearing about people who adore bellies,.. thats all,
sorry if i scared ya LOL


----------



## CPProp

BarbBBW said:


> haha I am sorrry ,.. yes, its a positive comment for you both!
> 
> I love hearing about people who adore bellies,.. thats all,
> sorry if i scared ya LOL



Phew..thank youIts wonderfully refreshing to know one can express the attractiveness of a womans belly with out being chastised most of the time.
If I may be so bold.you have a wonderful belly and with having more than one belly fold would make going on Naval patrol really something. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf

BarbBBW said:


> *Muahhhhhhhh to you both!!*


That sounds like a kiss to me...


----------



## BarbBBW

Timberwolf said:


> That sounds like a kiss to me...



and you would know Wolfie!! and i always smoothering you in kisses Muahhh:kiss2:


----------



## Amarillowave

Fun thread. I admit to always having been more attracted to very large breasts than to bellies, but since the two frequently go together, they are far from a turn-off for me.


----------



## BarbBBW

Amarillowave said:


> Fun thread. I admit to always having been more attracted to very large breasts than to bellies, but since the two frequently go together, they are far from a turn-off for me.



yeah I like them too!! Big breast and bellies, then again I like big butts and thighs and arms and legs too,... so well you get the point


----------



## the hanging belly

I feel the need to say this, and I'm somewhat ashamed of it too. I lost a little bit of weight in the time I didn't visit this board. Though I never 'lost' my belly, as it got smaller i missed it, and today I've decided to start gaining again. I hate the way I look now compared to what I was, I felt more attractive when I was bigger. So big bellies FTW!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19113&page=54

Post #1333 by Mediaboy- wow. Thoughts other might enjoy reading it. 

(I don't know how to show a single post)


----------



## aussiefa63

I'd have to say, I think a lady with a big, well rounded belly that her breasts nicely rest on, is simply the most sensual thing on the planet  Go the apples shaped ladies


----------



## steely

aussiefa63 said:


> I'd have to say, I think a lady with a big, well rounded belly that her breasts nicely rest on, is simply the most sensual thing on the planet  Go the apples shaped ladies



Well, you just became my new favorite poster!


----------



## CPProp

aussiefa63 said:


> I'd have to say, I think a lady with a big, well rounded belly that her breasts nicely rest on, is simply the most sensual thing on the planet  Go the apples shaped ladies



Im 100% with you on apple shaped women there bellies are really out of this world for attractiveness  I still cant believe how good this thread is, so many different thoughts that reflect many of my own  Im starting to feel as though Im not as deranged as many of my associates have implied.:bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CPProp said:


> Im 100% with you on apple shaped women there bellies are really out of this world for attractiveness  I still cant believe how good this thread is, *so many different thoughts that reflect many of my own  Im starting to feel as though Im not as deranged as many of my associates have implied.*:bounce:



I am sorry you were made to feel that way....but I am glad if you are feeling better about your desires now


----------



## mszwebs

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19113&page=54
> 
> Post #1333 by Mediaboy- wow. Thoughts other might enjoy reading it.
> 
> (I don't know how to show a single post)



DAYUM.

I would like to hire MediaBoy to follow me around and just recite that when I need a pick me up. And stuff.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> DAYUM.
> 
> I would like to hire MediaBoy to follow me around and just recite that when I need a pick me up. And stuff.



Indeed- I begged him to post it over here but alas, that link is all we have for now.


----------



## Wagimawr

Having just got a glimpse of a particularly beautiful belly, I feel the need to pop in here and reaffirm my status as a subject of the appreciation here. 

Did I mention fat women are amazing?


----------



## aussiefa63

> Well, you just became my new favorite poster!



Awwww......& I'm only new here with 4 posts :wubu:


----------



## CPProp

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am sorry you were made to feel that way....but I am glad if you are feeling better about your desires now




I am, thank you, I should have perhaps added that one of the associates is a big female apple shape, who I am intermit with and whilst she loves the fact that I find her big round belly extremely sexy, she still thinks Im mad to find it so.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CPProp said:


> I am, thank you, I should have perhaps added that one of the associates is a big female apple shape, who I am intermit with and whilst she loves the fact that I find her big round belly extremely sexy, she still thinks Im mad to find it so.



Show her this thread!


----------



## bbwildrose

I have literally fallen in love with my belly in the last six months and it's thanks to places like this and the people who've helped me realise that a fat belly is a thing of beauty!


----------



## CPProp

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Show her this thread!



LOL thats brill - a womans logic never ceases to amaze me - why did I not think of that, its so obvious :doh: - thanks. I will when she returns from overseas.


----------



## CPProp

bbwildrose said:


> I have literally fallen in love with my belly in the last six months and it's thanks to places like this and the people who've helped me realise that a fat belly is a thing of beauty!



You better believe it to  a womans belly is the second area of beauty to be looked at after her face.


----------



## Reggiano

_I wrote this the other day for all the fat-bellied girls here, and the guys who love them._

Fat girl, walking
In a short tight dress
Wish that we were talking.
Get her name and address.

Fat girl, shaking
As she waddles side to side
Fat belly quaking
Got nowhere to hide

Fat girl, sitting
On a bench and leaning back
Shes taking out her knitting
And shes getting out a snack.

Fat girl, bulging
Her buttons leave a gap
You can see shes been indulging
Cause her belly fills her lap.

Fat girl, winking
I wonder at who
Now shes got me thinking
Hey! Im fat too!


----------



## KHayes666

Reggiano said:


> _I wrote this the other day for all the fat-bellied girls here, and the guys who love them._
> 
> Fat girl, walking
> In a short tight dress
> Wish that we were talking.
> Get her name and address.
> 
> Fat girl, shaking
> As she waddles side to side
> Fat belly quaking
> Got nowhere to hide
> 
> Fat girl, sitting
> On a bench and leaning back
> She’s taking out her knitting
> And she’s getting out a snack.
> 
> Fat girl, bulging
> Her buttons leave a gap
> You can see she’s been indulging
> &#8216;Cause her belly fills her lap.
> 
> Fat girl, winking
> I wonder at who…
> Now she’s got me thinking
> Hey! I’m fat too!



now THAT is awesome.....if anyone's offended by that they can kiss my you know what. You should record that as a song or poem or something 

Good job


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Reggiano said:


> _I wrote this the other day for all the fat-bellied girls here, and the guys who love them._
> 
> Fat girl, walking
> In a short tight dress
> Wish that we were talking.
> Get her name and address.
> 
> Fat girl, shaking
> As she waddles side to side
> Fat belly quaking
> Got nowhere to hide
> 
> Fat girl, sitting
> On a bench and leaning back
> Shes taking out her knitting
> And shes getting out a snack.
> 
> Fat girl, bulging
> Her buttons leave a gap
> You can see shes been indulging
> Cause her belly fills her lap.
> 
> Fat girl, winking
> I wonder at who
> Now shes got me thinking
> Hey! Im fat too!



I think that's cute. Thanks for writing it


----------



## Oirish

bbwildrose said:


> I have literally fallen in love with my belly in the last six months and it's thanks to places like this and the people who've helped me realise that a fat belly is a thing of beauty!



Good on ya! I'm always happy to hear someone become pleased with themself, no matter the size or shape. Now get out there and rock that belly proudly!


----------



## Reggiano

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think that's cute. Thanks for writing it



Thanks! I had fun doing it. And if the girl who inspired it (Bryant Park, last Thursday @ 3:30 pm) is reading this...you know where to find me.


----------



## Reggiano

KHayes666 said:


> now THAT is awesome.....if anyone's offended by that they can kiss my you know what. You should record that as a song or poem or something
> 
> Good job



Thanks! Anyone who can set it to music, they're welcome to it.

R.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

*raises hand*

Yeah, I definitely count in this. Never was able to figure out the WHY, but I was never much one to question matters of attraction anyway. It's more of a "just because" sort of situation.

Truly the physical attribute unique to the BBW. Might even consider it a criteria of sorts, actually, if a girl has no belly odds are they're not BBW.

Truly nothing better in the world than a hug from a fat girl, and the physical attribute in question is, I think, perhaps the reason for that.


----------



## hillking12

The Belly..... what more can i say that hasnt already been said other than it is truly one of the best things in the world (next to the booty lol) and yes there is nothing better than a hug frm a big girl:smitten:


----------



## RedHotAva

I love men that love bellies because if it hadn't been for that one guy... I never would have known any men were actually attracted to big girls, much less ones with bellies!


----------



## NoraBadora

I love my belly and I love guys who love my belly! =D


----------



## mmm12mmm

NoraBadora said:


> I love my belly and I love guys who love my belly! =D



I love women's stomachs. And 90% of my girlfriends had bellies. Some were small, others were very large. For me, this is sure! I was attracted few women with no belly. I'm a fan of BBW & SSBBW and'm Fa!!! Very nice to see ladies who also love it!:blush::bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

this thread still always makes me smile!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*bumps for the newer members*


----------



## Mishty

It's gettin' cold outside, thankfully the belly is an excellent hand warmer


----------



## vampirekitten

I completely love my belly!! :wubu::wubu: love how big and yes it is an excellent hand warmer!  it needs warmth too tho so touching and rubbing is always welcome  hehe


----------



## Twilley

I love rubbing a nice soft tummy, but it seems that whenever I get the chance, my partners have always too self conscious about the thing to enjoy it. >.<


----------



## vampirekitten

Twilley said:


> I love rubbing a nice soft tummy, but it seems that whenever I get the chance, my partners have always too self conscious about the thing to enjoy it. >.<



aww thats hard.. I never do.. infact I hope mine is rubbed!!! :wubu::wubu:.. but understand why some girls may have an issue.. seems to be a pretty sensitive area of critique for some..


----------



## WannaBe500lbs

Bellies are great. Butts are great. Everything is great on a woman. How could I say no to any of it? <3


----------



## rubens_feeder

I would like to thank all your big bellied women for existing. You have taught me so much about female beauty, made me horny with it, taught me about sex, about worshipping a woman and her body. 
It has also shown me that I am attracted to women with large to very large bellies. 
And now I am glad that I am, since it is such a wonderful passion.
It is a very sexy feature, and comes in so many varieties. hanging and jiggly, hard and standing out, riddled with wonderful fat folds, super soft and cellulitis endowed, there is no end to it. 
You should imagine how it is for a man like me to meet a woman with such a large belly and see how it is hidden under clothing and I wonder already, how that puppy would look and feel. 
And then maybe get a chance to see her in her whole glory, to be able to kneel down, open her pants and look at it, touch it and then kiss it with admiration. And look up to her and tell her in no uncertain terms: You are sexy and gorgeous!
This can lead to sex, but it does not have to. It can also just be admiring something so beautiful. 
I thank that I am like this, that I love fat women and their large bellies. And that women have a tendency (they seem to) to get fat and get fatter with age.
It is natural and if you think it is not, you have never had a man like me. 

The belly is the center piece of what it means to be large and fat. It is beautiful, be it from men or women. 

Look at yourself in the mirror and see how beautiful that is!!!

Markus (aka Rubens_Feeder)


----------



## Blockierer

Blockie is a belly lover of course.  Count him in.
Nothing's sexier than a Belly Queen. :smitten:


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Two things that will melt my heart quicker than a Kraft single on a hot griddle: a guy who gently massages my head, and a guy who gently rubs my belly. Nothing is more relaxing.


----------



## TinyTum

I love having my belly massaged and played with.


----------



## nikola090

love big bellies...and Vampire Kitten's belly is one of the best!


----------



## Wagimawr

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *bumps for the newer members*


A belly bump?


----------



## Teresa

Twilley said:


> I love rubbing a nice soft tummy, but it seems that whenever I get the chance, my partners have always too self conscious about the thing to enjoy it. >.<



I like my belly now, but years ago a man I was involved with was listing off all these wonderful features about me and then he touched my belly and said "You could stand to lose a little here". If others have had similar experiences or heard negative comments then you can understand why a woman would be sensitive about this area. 

It's rare to hear a man who finds fat women beautiful say their breasts are too big or their butt is too big, but it's definitely not unheard of for someone to say that about a belly.

I'm glad I can now see the erotic beauty of a big belly.


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

there is absolutely nothing like a huge belly on a bbw (I.e. big cutie sable, treasure bombshell, pauline, zsalyn.. ect. just to name a few) giving belly rubs is the biggest turn on for me, or when shes on top of me and her belly spills onto my chest.... omg im getting hot typing this, I think I need to stop lol.:blush:


----------



## CheerfulAdmirer

If a woman loves her big belly, then it's not too big, and it deserves all the loving romantic attention that the rest of her deserves. 

I've never seen a woman whose belly was too big, unless she felt so..and when I'm with someone who truly enjoys hers, there are many ways I let her know that she's beautiful and will certainly be so as she continues to grow -- but I also make sure she knows her beauty doesn't depend on the size of her belly.

It's wonderful when a woman loves her belly and the rest of her body and can let that self-love add to the romance and enjoyment of love with her partner.

Thanks for a great post, Teresa.





Teresa said:


> I like my belly now, but years ago a man I was involved with was listing off all these wonderful features about me and then he touched my belly and said "You could stand to lose a little here". If others have had similar experiences or heard negative comments then you can understand why a woman would be sensitive about this area.
> 
> It's rare to hear a man who finds fat women beautiful say their breasts are too big or their butt is too big, but it's definitely not unheard of for someone to say that about a belly.
> 
> I'm glad I can now see the erotic beauty of a big belly.


----------



## Blockierer

> there is absolutely nothing like a huge belly on a bbw (I.e. big cutie sable, treasure bombshell, pauline, zsalyn.. ect. just to name a few) giving belly rubs is the biggest turn on for me, or when shes on top of me and her belly spills onto my chest.... omg im getting hot typing this, I think I need to stop lol.


You said it. 


I think a Belly Queen is the exact opposite of what society considered to be a beautiful woman. *lol* That's one thing what a like about large bellies.  The opposite of skinny that must be sexy to every FA. 

The softness, the ability to jiggle, ..., ..., ... and .... I love it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Twilley said:


> I love rubbing a nice soft tummy, but it seems that whenever I get the chance, my partners have always too self conscious about the thing to enjoy it. >.<



I used to feel that way.....kind of horrified to see that a man had noticed my belly (how could he miss it? :doh but now I take it as a sign of affection when a man touches my stomach. It also makes me feel secure in his presence...but he must like it to touch it, right? 



thirtiesgirl said:


> Two things that will melt my heart quicker than a Kraft single on a hot griddle: a guy who gently massages my head, and a guy who gently rubs my belly. Nothing is more relaxing.



Word.


----------



## mick_geek

Hiya!!!! big bellies are sooo sexy - and yours is the hottest.....would rub her any day yummm :wubu:



vampirekitten said:


> aww thats hard.. I never do.. infact I hope mine is rubbed!!! :wubu::wubu:.. but understand why some girls may have an issue.. seems to be a pretty sensitive area of critique for some..


----------



## bigjayne66

I have recently been given a sensual belly rub for the first time in my life,at the age of 44,
WOW !!! What have I been missing ????:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm happy for you Jayne!


----------



## watts63

A big girl's belly = :smitten::eat2:

It's wonderful.


----------



## bigjayne66

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm happy for you Jayne!



Thanks !! :happy::blush:


----------



## patmcf

Caressing a woman with a big belly just feels right.


----------



## Fattitude1

Add me to this growing list.

Sit. Is your belly wider than your legs? Awesome.

Lie on your side. does the top of your belly go up toward your chin and the bottom race to your knees? Excellent.

Let me whisper in your ear~ your belly is hot.


----------



## burtonboardrline

I love big everything on women but big bellies are the best :eat2:


----------



## SSBBW Admirer

I LOVE SSBBW's Huge Jiggly Bellie's They are the Greatest


----------



## Teresa

I'm involved with a man who loves a big belly. To have someone who loves to kiss and rub my belly is very sensual. This is a first for me and it feels GREAT!


----------



## BigFA

Add me to the list of men who love a woman with a big belly. There is nothing more appealing than seeing an attractive woman with her belly flowing over the front and sides of her slacks or jeans. And glimpsing her plump bare belly as it peaks out between her top and waistband. And I love seeing a BBW or SSBBW walking down the street, her belly rolling and quivering with each step she takes. And the several times I have seen a woman in a restaurant reach under the table while eating and unbutton her jeans to allow her swollen belly more room for her meal. Pure heaven.


----------



## swarbs

+1. This threads a bit redundant on a site like this I wouldve thought. Love big, big tummies


----------



## rootrp35

I love a big belly on a woman. Recently, my wife's has gotten quite large. I love the feel of her belly when she's on top. Don't get me wrong, I love every inch of her body, but her belly is one of the best parts of her size that I enjoy.


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

I'm a belly lover. 
I love women with a huge hang belly. 
I was born and I live in Italy.
Only a few girls have big hang belly over here...
Why am I so unlucky? :really sad:


----------



## degek2001

I am a belly lover. I like womenbelly's in all kinds and formats. I like them so much: look at my weekly belly blog (in dutch): http://mooidik.blogspot.com/p/alle-buikblogs.html

Please girls with bellies, send your belly to




. And I'll write a bellyblog in dutch about your beautiful belly!

<3 Henk


----------



## Chris P. Bacon

there's nothing sexier than a big, round, fat belly!


----------



## aussiefa63

There is just nothing sexier for me, than a lovely huge, well rounded apple shaped lady. You girls with that lovely full, round, big fat belly are the goddesses of the planet


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

well....the softness, the look, the female rolls of it...a womans belly is insanely sexy, especially when he is big!

why belly lover? it's hard to say, there is no special explanation, it's just pure sex!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Female bellies are beautiful at any size...always will be:happy:


Dennis


----------



## LiLaKuhJunge

Add me to your list! I absolutely *love* a big female belly on the woman I love!
She carries it around all day, pleasing my eyes with her jiggle and roundness.
She knows that I love it and arouses me just for the fun of it by showing off her belly.
And don't get me started on nights ;-)

LilaKuhJunge


----------



## greghaj77

I love a girl who has a chubby belly and wears tight shirts


----------



## bbwbud

Is there anything better than something that rhymes with "a tummy tuck"?


----------



## bostonbbwluv

No other part of a woman's body is as erotic and sexually satisfying as a fat belly. The fat belly represents ideal beauty to me in many forms, including visual appeal, the soft feeling when touched, and most powerful, the groundswell of highly charged emotions that cocoon me when my lover takes her clothes off every time and her big, soft fat belly is exposed and without saying a word, she confesses the truth, which is, she loves to eat, she enjoys food to excess, she cannot and does not want to control herself and she knows I love it. The belly is also to me, the most taboo place to be fat if you are a woman. The girl with only a fat ass or fat thighs and no belly can explain it away as just being "curvy" or "thick", but the girl with the fat belly has no excuses and I love that. I love a woman's breasts as much as the next red blooded American male, but no pair of fluffy pillows will ever get as big, as soft, or develop as many rolls of pure lard as a fat belly will. A fat belly is pure decadence and indulgence, even if a woman disapproves or disagrees with those characterizations, her waistline discloses the truth about her behavior every time, even if she protests. It excites me to no end and the only thing more exciting is when my lover finally embraced the fact that I was hugely turned on by her sexy pot belly and now she uses it in so many creative ways to rock my world. She loves to tease and torture me with her beautiful belly and it always leaves me wanting and craving her soft femininity.


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette

Count me among the admirers.


----------



## deanna banana

Thanks guys! It is hard being a big bellied girl. It is so nice to be appreciated. Lol. I am typing this with my laptop like a clam because my belly takes up so much of my lap!


----------



## drnerd92

I'm very picky about my bellies. I want a round smooth one where U can see her belly button and not ones that are double stacked.


----------



## LifeInFL

I do love it when a woman has a nice, round, jiggly belly and isn't afraid to show it off. Even the word is sexy.


----------



## palndrm

A very fat woman once told me that the belly is where a woman's soul resides. I have loved big, soft, flabby, heavy, hanging, mesmerizing, indulgent bellies ever since I can remember. Pure heaven is getting lost in the rolls and folds of soft, warm, giving flesh. whew.


----------



## BBW_Curious1

I must say how nice it is to hear men describe their love for round voluptuous bellies....especially as I have a rather plump one that doesn't get appreciated often


----------



## JohnWylde

Now thats a lovely thought Jayne - I wish it was me.

I do love a lady with a belly so big that when she sits astride my pelvis her belly rests on my chest - now that is awesomely erotic mmmmmmmm

John W



bigjayne66 said:


> I have recently been given a sensual belly rub for the first time in my life,at the age of 44,
> WOW !!! What have I been missing ????:wubu:


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

i think there is no recipe of how it should look like, it is a little bit like boobs, there are soooooooooooooooooooooooooo many kinds and mostly all of them are adorable! but a nice, big, SOFT belly, that hangs a little or very much, double, is a really huge turn on! (especially in a too small corsett when everywhere belly pops out :wubu

yeah, i am a huuge lover, and i can't get enough of it!


----------



## one2one

I totally love guys that love bellies! Best thread ever.


----------



## crosseyedhamster

I love a big belly that hangs and the sexy creases in it.


----------



## JASmith

I am a big fan of the abdominal area, in general. All sizes and shapes are accepted, but I prefer the bigger, rounder version.


----------



## Miskatonic

I like how soft they are. They're all nice and warm and squishy to cuddle up with. Plus a big belly makes a girl seem more powerful if you ask me.


----------



## satchmojazz

A belly that jiggles + clingy clothes is my soft spot (pun intended). I love to see a belly move on a girl 300+


----------



## Navydude

Gotta raise a hand and join the belly lovers club here!


----------



## azerty

A round, soft belly is sooo womanly. Specially when it's locked up in a nice tight pair of jeans and I get the chance to free it. And what is extraordinary is that the bigger the belly, the quicker it escapes from the jeans when undone.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

azerty said:


> A round, soft belly is sooo womanly. Specially when it's locked up in a nice tight pair of jeans and I get the chance to free it. And what is extraordinary is that the bigger the belly, the quicker it escapes from the jeans when undone.



I liked reading that you consider it womanly. Thank you


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I liked reading that you consider it womanly. Thank you



Haven't seen your belly in a while


----------



## joey86

BIG BIG BIG Belly lover here ... all alone


----------



## azerty

palndrm said:


> A very fat woman once told me that the belly is where a woman's soul resides. I have loved big, soft, flabby, heavy, hanging, mesmerizing, indulgent bellies ever since I can remember. Pure heaven is getting lost in the rolls and folds of soft, warm, giving flesh. whew.



Very true : the belly is where a woman's soul resides


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Well, I started out as an big butt, hips & thighs lover, but the big belly won me over as well. I love them all big, from the budding muffin tops to the fullest and roundest of bellies, multiple rolls cascading down and out in all directions, the ball belly that refuses to to sag and defies gravity. I've even been fortunate enough to see belly's that hung down past the knees and they are truly magnificant. I love burying my face in one, smothering them with kisses and love bites. I especially love feeding and filling the full and then rubbing them for a job well done. I could go on & on. 

Cass *Mama* Elliot started it all for me in the early 70's when I was given one of her first solo albums, and I've been seriously hooked ever since.

My favorite combination though wheather they are a pear or apple, is when the woman's breasts are small compared to her belly as it makes it look even larger.

I have a ex-gf who weighed over 440lbs. mostly belly that always said i was man enough to climb the mountain, and boy could she cook. She was a feeder as much as I was.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Brit_FA

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> I've even been fortunate enough to see belly's that hung down past the knees and they are truly magnificant.
> Mr. Jigglesworth


When I was 10 years old, a kid told me about such a belly, and it has been an enduring fantasy of mine ever since. I'm totally blind, so what you can't touch, you have to imagine, but the sheer heft, swing and softness of such a belly is quintessentially erotic for me. The other fantasy is, of course, a woman who enjoys possessing such a belly. I will imagine that too, and send good wishes to any woman for whom that is true.


----------



## JimBob

A rounded tummy in a tight dress seems a noble thing...like a majestic whale lurking in a cloudy sea. I sit and gaze in awe of it.


----------



## KittyKitten

skinny4bigwoman said:


> Bellies are fantastic, probably my favorite part of a woman. I love the big apple-shaped bellies, * but my favorite are the round, protruding, jiggly bellies with an upward curvature right underneath the navel, all on a big hourglass woman*. That is the image of Eve to me, something like a fertility Earth goddess a la Venus von Willendorf. I just think that I am more in touch with my primitive sexuality than those who are run by media standards, and a big part of that is an absolute love and fascination for what more than anything else represents birth -- the continuation of the human race. And that is none other than the feminine belly. A moveable, soft, smooth, jiggly, deep-naveled, tasty and bouncy feminine belly. It comforts me, shadows of childhood; it excites me, expressions of manhood; it fascinates me, a skinny boy, a mirror of inquisitive curiousity.
> 
> Though I like boobs, too...



Haha, this is the figure that I possess! I'm proud of my lower, round belly! I used to really hate it because I always wanted the "video vixen" figure with big breasts, round butt and a flat stomach---Two out of three isn't bad, lol. I like the fuller look my round belly gives me. 



JimBob said:


> A rounded tummy in a tight dress seems a noble thing...like a majestic whale lurking in a cloudy sea. I sit and gaze in awe of it.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I don't think whale and rounded tummy should be used in the same sentence! I'm just picking on you, lol.


----------



## creamier2001

Hi bbws and bbw lovers

To me it is hard to beat the sheer sensual pleasure (Both to look at and to hold and stroke!) of a great soft, pillowy, voluptuous female belly; especially when gravity finally persuades it to flop downwards and form a magnificent apron as well. Exploring beneath this wonder of nature is one of the more enjoyable life experiences!
When you add to that a chubby face, double chin, pendulous breasts, floppy arms, huge hips and dimply arse and finally fat flabby legs; then perhaps one has found the perfect female form.
My search goes on, down here, down under in the small island nation sometimes now referred to as The Middle Earth...........


----------



## weightedalternatives

Brit_FA said:


> The other fantasy is, of course, a woman who enjoys possessing such a belly. I will imagine that too, and send good wishes to any woman for whom that is true.



Don't give up hope. You could still meet such a woman and then your fantasy would be fulfilled. I wish that for you as well.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Brit_FA said:


> When I was 10 years old, a kid told me about such a belly, and it has been an enduring fantasy of mine ever since. I'm totally blind, so what you can't touch, you have to imagine, but the sheer heft, swing and softness of such a belly is quintessentially erotic for me. The other fantasy is, of course, a woman who enjoys possessing such a belly. I will imagine that too, and send good wishes to any woman for whom that is true.



Yea, but those kind of women are sooo hard to find if at all. But your best chances of finding her is on sites like Dimensions, Fantasy Feeder or other bbw/ssbbw dating sites. Mostly from my experience, you find a bbw/ssbbw in the real world, they're suddenly trying to lose weight to get healthy, but they'd been living up until I met them the lifestyle that got them that size in the first place. It's like they don't want us to like/love as they are, but rather for the skinny girl they have stuck inside they're head.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## roundher

Thoughts of a voluptuous round belly in a tight dress ...

Show off those curves and rolls.

A protruding belly in a tight top or dress is magnificent.


----------



## Rojodi

Where's Green's belly? Haven't seen it it a while


----------



## ClashCityRocker

to see a belly struggling against tight clothes is poetry in motion..to see an enormous belly freed from clothing, however, is pure bliss..and i can scarcely think of a more erotic form of foreplay than administering a belly rub to tight, full and round belly after a woman gorges herself almost to orgasm.


----------



## Weirdo890

ClashCityRocker said:


> to see a belly struggling against tight clothes is poetry in motion..to see an enormous belly freed from clothing, however, is pure bliss..and i can scarcely think of a more erotic form of foreplay than administering a belly rub to tight, full and round belly after a woman gorges herself almost to orgasm.



I second that emotion!


----------



## melinda333

I appreciate a fat belly on my partner and I have one too (apple shaped). :eat2: I mostly like to kiss and tickle it. :blush:


----------



## ssbbw4m4

I love a belly. I am a bit shy to ask a woman to stand up when on cam2cam just so I can see her belly. But, patience has it's virtue. chat long enough and sooner or later nature will call and when she stands it's worth the wait. But, the wait not only adds to the anticipation, it really gives me a chance to get to know the person too.


----------



## happyfatlover

A huge belly is definitely the highlight of a fat woman's body if it is carried graciously by fat thighs and legs too. Thin thighs and legs and a huge belly aren't a proper match in my view.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bump


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bump



Belly bump?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Belly bump?


Of course!!


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Of course!!



Ooo ooo ooo yummy!!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Of course!!


But now I'm going to have to go search for a photo if it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> But now I'm going to have to go search for a photo if it


I'm sure there are several lingering around here


----------



## GeeseHoward

It's all about that protruding belly... Stretched tops so the bulge peaks out and stretches clothes at the seams. Nothing sexier than a belly pat too!


----------



## Broseph

Geese beat me to it again! (see Introduction Thread Part 2)

No question--girls with big bellies are the best. Especially when you can see the round shape through the shirt. And when there are tight pants or shorts involved, so that this belly hangs? whooooo-weeeee

The bigger the better when it comes to this one!


----------



## JavaRedmountain8

My belly is the biggest part on me goes to my knees while sitting. I use a power chair and a scooter to get around cuz my back hurts cuz of my belly and my tiny calves cant handle my large belly and scream out in pain!


----------



## AmyJo1976

I used to be more pear shaped, but as I've gotten older and fatter, my belly seems to have taken over lol!


----------



## stampy

This was a great thread to bump! Bellies are so great...i even have a secret name for mine. It is like she has a mind of her own. Bellies are nature's perfect pillows. 3 cheers for bellies, mine, yours, and every belly!


----------



## Rojodi

stampy said:


> This was a great thread to bump! Bellies are so great...i even have a secret name for mine. It is like she has a mind of her own. Bellies are nature's perfect pillows. 3 cheers for bellies, mine, yours, and every belly!



Bellies are sexy! Love them!!!


----------



## Aqw

Gut, second brain

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/gut-second-brain/


----------



## syabloveschub

Flab > Abs in my view


----------



## Saxphon

AmyJo1976 said:


> I used to be more pear shaped, but as I've gotten older and fatter, my belly seems to have taken over lol!


I can imagine how lovely that view looks.


----------



## traceg

I women with huge bellies of any shape and thonl they are the sexiest part of a lady !!


----------



## DWilliams1

I agree with TraceG. 

Since as far back as I can remember, I've been fascinated with the beauty of women with huge bellies, and those who are also confident in who they are. That being said, I appreciate the unique beauty of those of all different shapes and sizes! 

I think being unafraid to embrace yourself...to have the courage to love your body...and it's unique shape...and saying "NO" to the cookie-cutter mentality of society is sexy as hell, and so liberating too!!! 

To all the ladies out there...and everyone for that matter...keep being YOU, and more power to you!!


----------



## waysidegrad

Bellies are my favorite. It's always been what I've focused the most on physically. I especially love when it's a "double belly" or at least when it's jiggly and squishy. Not sure if anyone else has ever done this or is into it at all but my favorite thing to do is to fuck my wife's belly. I press my dick against her belly button and pull her belly around it. It feels so good and I've gotten off many times doing it (and then make sure to take care of her as well)


----------



## coptrck

I find a huge fat belly the most sexy. Love to see a beautiful, sexy, fat lady eat and balloon up and grow a huge fat belly, every day larger, rounder and fatter.


----------



## SSBHM

AmyJo1976 said:


> I used to be more pear shaped, but as I've gotten older and fatter, my belly seems to have taken over lol!


You must be hungry often with such a nice belly!


----------



## Volt01

Im big into the apple shaped belly apron and the smaller behind that the fat roll hangs over! its soo cute and hot.


----------



## clipper1

*Maybe I'm unique, maybe I am not. The shape, look, and feel of a BBW or SSBBW unleashes something within myself that animalistically takes control when I'm with that special someone. The softness, jiggle, and warmth of their entire bodies is beyond compare, and I love how I lose myself in full body worship!! Belly, breasts, booty, thighs, arms-goodness!!! The best, though, caressing handfuls of a luscious women's whole body while sinking in her sweet kiss!!! I better quit!! It's lonely here!!*


----------



## FaAndmoch

Bellies are the best. Nothing compares to a big bellie, especially when it begins to hang


----------



## traceg

Im definitely a belly lover


----------



## JavaRedmountain8

My belly


----------



## bobsmith93

When a woman is on all fours and her belly hangs down, that is one of the sexiest things ever!


----------



## SSBHM

Are there many women that appreciate big guys bellies too? 

Just in this mood where I need to know.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

SSBHM said:


> Are there many women that appreciate big guys bellies too?
> 
> Just in this mood where I need to know.


I just feel the same!


----------



## SSBHM

Colonial Warrior said:


> I just feel the same!


Don't get me wrong, I appreciate and admire the ladies with big bellies too. Just need some appreciation back too sometimes.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

SSBHM said:


> Don't get me wrong, I appreciate and admire the ladies with big bellies too. Just need some appreciation back too sometimes.


It's the same I feel. I want some appreciation too.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Everyone of us as humans regardless we are single, married, committed, or whatever else need to be appreciated. In the professional aspects, in the personal aspect, and any other aspect in life.

One of the most recent complement I received was from one of my friends from childhood. He told me that when I had a Facebook account he was eager to read my posts because he sees me as a thinker (philosopher). It still makes me feel great.

As for my big belly, I wish a SSBBW lady to find it attractive although I still not make a photo because I was too shy!

My excuses for any misunderstanding @SSBHM !


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SSBHM said:


> Are there many women that appreciate big guys bellies too?
> 
> Just in this mood where I need to know.


Have you seen the belly library on the BHM board? That thread has been alive longer than this one


----------



## Michaelssshawn555

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Have you seen the belly library on the BHM board? That thread has been alive longer than this one


No I haven’t


----------



## GeeseHoward

The thought of slowly kneading a plumped, soft belly late in the evening... It's simply exhilarating.


----------



## larce

I think a woman's big hanging belly is the sexiest look ever ,and so wonderful to feel against my body !!!!!


----------



## larce

I have to ad as well. big legs and arms in combination with the big soft belly makes perfection !!!


----------



## waldo

larce said:


> I have to ad as well. big legs and arms in combination with the big soft belly makes perfection !!!


Tou are totally on the right track! BIG everything is perfection, but there can still be some more 'prominent' parts that vary from one person to another. In other words, perfection could come in a belly dominant gal or one with a more prominent backside, but both are so amazing!!


----------



## larce

There is NOTHING more wonderful than a woman with a big belly to snuggle up with , I have long arms and love to wrap them around her and hold her tight !!! larce


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

How low can you go? Apron man here...points for stretch marks, whether silver or red, and a heapin' helping of cottage cheese!


----------



## collared Princess

Yes..I do appreciate men who love big bellies..thank you


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

I think you are one of the most attractive BBWs of all time, head to toe, just for the record!


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

Rubbing my belly at the moment


----------



## clipper1

collared Princess said:


> Yes..I do appreciate men who love big bellies..thank you


Bellies are incredible!!! I lose control over them.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

I enjoy the softness of a large belly. I enjoy having my arms full when I reach around and give a hug. I love having the soft but heavy weight on top of me.


----------



## larce

Amen to that !!!


----------



## larce

collared Princess said:


> Yes..I do appreciate men who love big bellies..thank you


 I think you look simply WONDERFUL !!! gorgeous belly !


----------



## jello4me

I love the classic hanging double belly, with the large lower apron roll. Even better with a split below the navel. Soft, doughy, pillsbury white, easy to knead. Between the upper and lower rolls, a worry line where the sweat pant waistline rubs. Great to see that lower roll wobbling in the sweat pants. Many nowadays at Wal Mart. Nothing like coming up behind my GF and sliding my hands inside those sweatpants, down towards the front, hefting that lower roll. Getting harder to do as she is getting so big now. Big fat Bellies are beautiful. They show that the gal has let go and is enjoying life.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

I always liked a ball belly where it is on piece.


----------



## PhllipP

Always been a lover of big bellies. Apple or papple shaped women are usually my preference.


----------



## BBWlover14

I just love how big bellies look. Just the mounds of softness and how they bulge out is sexy. Seeing big women with tight shirts on is a huge turn on also. And the jiggle is just omg!


----------



## jello4me

nothing like a fat bellied women m - especially those who have given in to heaviness - double belly hang best.


----------



## luckyfa

When my wife’s double belly emerged, I was absolutely thrilled and this was the defining moment in my fat admirer journey. I love proportionality but the double belly has to be the highlight.


----------



## TheShannan

I can't wait to find a man with an amazing belly!!!


----------



## larce

I love a woman with huge soft belly ,legs arms butt as well , I am lean muscular  have a six pack and think the combination is perfect !


----------



## larce




----------



## TheShannan

larce said:


> I love a woman with huge soft belly ,legs arms butt as well , I am lean muscular  have a six pack and think the combination is perfect !


Definitely!! I have dated sexy slender men and we fit together like a puzzle if ya know what I mean


----------



## larce

YES i do ! it is wonderful and i love all that wonderful softness against my body!


----------



## TheShannan

larce said:


> YES i do ! it is wonderful and i love all that wonderful softness against my body!


Mmmmmm heavenly!!


----------



## larce

Truly !!!!


----------



## TheShannan

larce said:


> Truly !!!!


So what's on your agenda this weekend?


----------



## larce

unfortunately work .smile you?


----------



## TheShannan

larce said:


> unfortunately work .smile you?


I also work Saturday but I've been off so I can't really complain, can I lol??


----------



## larce

no i guess not ,smile. may i ask you ,about your stats ? i am 6.3 220 lbs


----------



## TheShannan

larce said:


> no i guess not ,smile. may i ask you ,about your stats ? i am 6.3 220 lbs


I'm about 5'6 or 5'7. About 325.


----------



## larce

sounds WONDERFUL !!!!!


----------



## luckyfa

larce said:


> I love a woman with huge soft belly ,legs arms butt as well , I am lean muscular  have a six pack and think the combination is perfect !


This combination is heavenly especially if and when your partner loves that contrast as much as you do.


----------



## luckyfa

TheShannan said:


> Definitely!! I have dated sexy slender men and we fit together like a puzzle if ya know what I mean ❤❤


Fitting together like a puzzle, love that


----------



## landshark

TheShannan said:


> Definitely!! I have dated sexy slender men and we fit together like a puzzle if ya know what I mean ❤❤



I might be a little biased but the fit male, plus size female combo is just about impossible to beat!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

TheShannan said:


> I can't wait to find a man with an amazing belly!!!


I've been working on mine these past few months and put on several inches doing so.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Yes, thanks. I've been stretching it out to more chugging both whole milk and heavy cream before bed with flabulous results.


----------



## luvscurves

i love bellies. my ex gf was about 290lbs and i'm 154lbs and we had about the same height


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I find that I'm drinking more and MORE milk & heavy cream each night and am loving the results. My jeans and shirts are fitting tighter and I don't always need to wear a belt to keep my jeans up now. Belly is undeniable now and is receiving attention both positive and negative.


----------



## Jack Secret

landshark said:


> I might be a little biased but the fit male, plus size female combo is just about impossible to beat!



I feel the same way. I just don't get the attraction that some women have to large men. Then again, there are plenty of people that think just the opposite… They can't imagine what men see in plus size women. To each their own I guess, but I would never ever live as a plus-sized man.


----------



## RadicalFA

Bellies are indeed the best!


----------



## Chuggernut

collared Princess said:


> Yes..I do appreciate men who love big bellies..thank you


And I love gals with bellies as big and beautiful as yours!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

runnerman said:


> Well, this thread is fraught with peril, because I don't want to unintentionally diss any of the lovely ladies in the Dimensions community, all of whom are beautiful in so many wonderful ways. So let the record show, I love shapely legs, pillowy arms, luscious breasts, plump buns -- heck, chubby cheeks can get me going.
> 
> But since you asked, I guess I am a belly lover most of all, and I have been since I started loving women. What do I love about a full belly on a beautiful woman? So many things, tangible and intangible. The sensual way that clothing drapes over a full belly. The wonderful roundness of a belly's curves that to me is the essense of the feminine form. The feel of a large belly under one's fingertips or lips, sometimes soft, other times full and taut, presenting so many opportunities for play. The sense of ripeness and desire that a woman's belly can symbolize for me.
> 
> There's a hell of a lot more that I could write, but suffice it to say that I find a woman's full belly to be a feast for the senses. So, yes my Fairy Queen, I love a belly on a woman, and I'm shouting it out.


Runnerman - I commend you for your taste (which we share!) and for your wonderful descriptive prose.


----------



## clipper1

*I'm insane for big, soft bellies. There. I said it!!! Now I've gotta find one to worship. See what you've done!!!!*


----------



## GabrielRamirez

God yes. Bellies on bbws amd ssbbws are awesome.


----------



## Brizzledude

Why I have I not seen this thread before? A big belly on a woman drives me insane - a big pregnant looking / beer belly is my kryptonite, but all bellies are good. Just seeing one stuffed full of food with big saggy boobs resting on it and I’m a quivering wreck. 

I’ve never really got Western society’s obsession with flat stomachs on women, big indulgent bellies are SO much more feminine.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Brizzledude said:


> Why I have I not seen this thread before? A big belly on a woman drives me insane - a big pregnant looking / beer belly is my kryptonite, but all bellies are good. Just seeing one stuffed full of food with big saggy boobs resting on it and I’m a quivering wreck.
> 
> I’ve never really got Western society’s obsession with flat stomachs on women, big indulgent bellies are SO much more feminine.




Yes to the "natural bra" that is the big belly, with boobs resting atop!


----------



## BigFA

Nothing turns me on more than a beautiful fat woman with a big belly. I have been this way since I was a horny teenager. The thought of kissing, caressing, licking a woman's belly just drives me wild. I love seeing a woman's belly flowing over the front and sides of a tight pair of jeans, quaking and quivering with every step she takes. Expanding so much after a big meal that she has to lean back an unbutton her slacks. I too have my own 58" belly and love keeping it stuffed as well. I just love fat bellies so much!


----------



## clipper1

collared Princess said:


> Yes..I do appreciate men who love big bellies..thank you


Such bellies give me weak knees. True Kryptonite!


----------



## clipper1

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm sure there are several lingering around here


LIKE ME!!!


----------



## Webmaster

Here's an article I wrote for Dimensions back in 2002:

*THE UNDERAPPRECIATED BELLY*

TO SOME OF US BELLIES ARE JUST AS SEXY AS BREASTS​
I think bellies are wonderful. I say that right upfront just so that there is no doubt about how I feel. I do that because bellies are getting so much bad press these days, it’s about time someone says something good about that much maligned part of the female anatomy.

To be honest, I have never understood why breasts are glorified in our society while bellies must be hidden and gotten rid of. I mean, breasts are mounds of fat and a belly is a mound of fat, so what’s the difference? Yet, while breasts generally cannot be large enough, bellies should be flat and non-existent. That simply doesn’t make sense to me. Any which way I look at it, bellies ought to have the same sex appeal as breasts. I am not a social anthropologist, but it seems to me that the attraction of breasts to males is that they are a unique part of the female anatomy, something that men do not have. They are, in some way, linked to a woman’s reproductive system which, of course, is of natural generic interest to males. The same goes for the belly. A pregnant belly is a uniquely feminine feature and one that many men find attractive. So why are large breasts desirable and to some even a pregnant belly, but not a fat belly?

What’s even more puzzling is that almost every other physical feature that is uniquely or particularly feminine is considered sexually attractive. In addition to prominent breasts, that includes thick, long hair, feminine facial features, wide hips and a variety of other characteristics that may vary from culture to culture. The hourglass figure is revered by almost all cultures, which puzzles me as it requires the waist to be as small as possible and the belly almost absent. Just as puzzling is the current fashion trend to show the navel and belly. From what I can tell, a bit of roundness of the belly is acceptable a long as it isn’t too much.

Bottomline though is that having a noticeable belly is a no-no for a woman un- less she is pregnant.

Now to me, the belly happens to be the one part of the female anatomy that I find the most attractive and appealing. As far back as I can remember, a fat belly has always seemed deliciously sexual to me, a feature that excited me and attracted me. I remember seeing a girl with a rounded, fat belly when I was in my teens, and it had the same impact on me as when one of my colleagues spotted a conventionally beautiful “perfect ten.” Needless to say, this puzzled me, but it never changed.

I have no idea why I find bellies so attractive, but then again, I also do not know why I am, and have always been, a Fat Admirer. Actually, using the argument that a fat belly is a unique symbol of femininity, it is easier to explain an attraction to a prominent belly than to a fat body itself.

So what is it that I like about fat bellies? In addition to the wonderful visual treat they are and the warm feelings they cause inside me, they come in so many different sizes and shapes. There is the typical “apple” shape with a prominent belly that sticks out, and the softer belly that hangs down and forms an apron. Each kind comes in different shapes and sizes and I love them all. A small rounded tummy can look terminally cute. A large “beer belly” can be devastatingly sexy. A soft tummy that bulges over undies and hangs a bit can be unbearably inviting. One that has grown into a large, hanging apron of fat can be a FA’s dream. I am certain that these words and descriptions will baffle a lot of fat women (or any woman who has a prominent belly) but that’s just the way I feel. Bellies are sexy in any shape or form.

A question that often comes up is the impact of large size on sexual relations. Doesn’t a large belly get in the way or, in extreme cases, make intercourse impossible? Personally, I’d answer that with a hearty, “no!” I find the presence of a big belly very stimulating, something that I find very sexy and that gives me a warm, wonderful feeling. I love to touch and feel a belly the way most men love to touch and feel breasts (I love those, too, of course). I absolutely adore the pressure of a fat belly against me during lovemaking. It is one of my most favorite feelings in the world.

But what if the belly is so large that it does present a bit of a challenge to intercourse? Opinions may differ here, but to me that just adds to the excitement.

Having been a Fat Admirer all my life, I do realize that having a large or very large belly can present a challenge or even burden to a woman. As a man who wants his partner to feel as comfortable as she can be, I do regret that and wish it weren’t so, just like I wish that there wouldn’t be any drawback to being fat at all, not in terms of mobility, discrimination, health, or societal acceptance. But since being fat is not a choice for almost all fat people, it’s a matter of coping with what one is given, so why not make the most of it and accept and enjoy one’s body to whatever extent possible?

So if you are a fat woman with a large belly, know that there are those of us out there who find fat bellies – in any shape, size, or form – beautiful and sexy. -- CHB Dimensions 88, Spring 2002


----------



## Bigdj1977

I definitely appreciate the beauty and sheer sexyness of a big fat belly. I am very lucky that my wife’s belly has expanded considerably over the years.


----------



## Brizzledude

Bigdj1977 said:


> I definitely appreciate the beauty and sheer sexyness of a big fat belly. I am very lucky that my wife’s belly has expanded considerably over the years.



Same here!


----------



## Jack Secret

My early attractions were exclusively large breasts. When I grew into an adult they became less and less important to me. Now I'm almost exclusively a belly lover with an additional qualifier or addendum. I like a backside that complements a really great large belly. Just seeing a large belly with nothing equaling out the total package in the rear… Or with large thighs just looks a little bit off to me.

But speaking strictly bellies, a protruding large belly that forms just enough of an apron to conceal the whole pubic area just drives me crazy! This could be a double belly or just one large one.

One of the things that I always loved about large women is having to make accommodations for her size. I ENJOYED making a restaurant produce accommodations for my girlfriend. I was proud to be with her and proud to be seen with her. I'll never know the psychology behind taking pleasure in that sort of thing. Also, restrictions to some sexual positions were rather enjoyable. Even if it meant that some positions were just impossible due to her size, it was a privilege to work around those difficulties. Oral sex was a particularly enjoyable exercise. Having to move around so much flesh to get to the Clit/labia was such a wonderful experience.

Every special accommodation, be it sexually, socially like a restaurant, or practically as in reinforced bed frames, was a wonderful practice!


----------



## Nightsky85

Just found this thread. I am so attracted to a woman with a big soft belly. Id love to massage it. Rub oil on it. As well as other things.


----------



## Skins87

What bbw lover doesn’t love a belly on a woman!!??


----------



## grasso

I love belly fat apple pear doesn’t matter just that their big


----------

